# WWYD -Livery Issues



## dorsetladette (1 October 2020)

At the beginning of the year I decided to advertise for grass livery. My Ideal was one person with 2 geldings. Lady contacted me who had a mare and a gelding, but assured my mare was not mareish. (would be turned out with my 2 boys). She turned up with just the mare as had decided to put gelding out on loan. 
Asked lots of questions and happy with the answers I received. 

It's not working - we agreed she would find alternative grazing. We also agreed that the end of September would be the limit. She's still there. 

Pony has wrecked every fence I have, my shelter, has attached a sheep and another one was suspiciously lame for several weeks. Owner now not showing up, has changed her number and is not replying or reading my fb messages even though I can see her online. Also not answering my FB calls. I've been feeding pony for the last 3 months, rent is constantly late and now she hasn't paid for any hay fed in September. 

How do I get her gone? OH wants to tether the pony to save any more damage, which I don't want to do, but I can't keep my ponies away from the oak trees while mare keeps going through all the fencing. I've already lost a sheep to acorn poisoning 

Help!!


----------



## jnb (1 October 2020)

Send a recorded delivery letter stating what she owes and that unless the horse is removed and monies owed paid, you will be contacting x charity to take it away as an abandoned/ welfare case. How much does she owe? 
Tethering is an option, and advise her in the above letter (get a solicitor involved if you feel you need to) that after xxx day, the horse will be tethered as it's caused £xxxx of damage to your property. 
Cheeky mare.


----------



## Regandal (1 October 2020)

I think you can serve an abandonment notice, then sell the horse after a certain time. Best check though.


----------



## Pinkvboots (1 October 2020)

jnb said:



			Send a recorded delivery letter stating what she owes and that unless the horse is removed and monies owed paid, you will be contacting x charity to take it away as an abandoned/ welfare case. How much does she owe?
Tethering is an option, and advise her in the above letter (get a solicitor involved if you feel you need to) that after xxx day, the horse will be tethered as it's caused £xxxx of damage to your property.
Cheeky mare.
		
Click to expand...

A charity won't take the pony but I would send a letter giving her a time limit to pay and collect, if you still hear nothing you do an abandonment notice then you are allowed to sell the pony on, this happened to a neighbour of mine the owner went abroad and dumped the horse.


----------



## jnb (1 October 2020)

I didn't think for a second that a charity would take it, just the threat of you contacting one?
I can't believe people are such freeloading arses - so angry on your behalf!


----------



## P.forpony (1 October 2020)

Yep as above really, make sure you have all photos of damage receipts for repairs etc. 
You may not want the hassle of taking it further, but if it gets to that point you’ll need all the evidence you can.

Just to add I’m so sorry your in this awful situation. It makes my blood boil! 
I’m the other party in my situation. Incredibly lucky to be the only outsider keeping mine at YOs home.

We were introduced by a mutual friend and it’s developed into a wonderful friendship of its own with the whole families on both sides.
We both benefit enormously from it, sharing duties holiday help etc.
So we’re not all nightmares I promise!


----------



## Pinkvboots (1 October 2020)

jnb said:



			I didn't think for a second that a charity would take it, just the threat of you contacting one?
I can't believe people are such freeloading arses - so angry on your behalf!
		
Click to expand...

So true people just take the p I would just tèll her it will be sold to cover livery costs


----------



## dorsetladette (1 October 2020)

What she owes is trivial. I have already warned her that the only option is to tether the pony if it continues to break fencing. OH has got a peg and chain off a friend. 

I feel like I've been to soft as I would never see a pony go hungry. I've fed hay to try an keep the fencing up. I admit I have very little grass, but I can't rest any ground to let it grow as she goes through the fencing. 

I just get a flaky apology from her but no date to move or plan. I've got transport on standby for her when she pulls her finger out.


----------



## jnb (1 October 2020)

Where does she live (you have got an address and contract, right?)
Give her 7 days and tell her, horse will be delivered by transport at a cost of £xx and added to her bill and go to Small Claims court for the money, she's had ample warning. You can do it online nowadays

https://www.gov.uk/make-money-claim


----------



## dorsetladette (1 October 2020)

Pinkvboots said:



			So true people just take the p I would just tèll her it will be sold to cover livery costs
		
Click to expand...

whats an unfit coloured cob with bad confirmation and terrible ground manners worth? Meat money?


----------



## Polos Mum (1 October 2020)

OP I feel for you, something similar happened to me with a friend of a friend.  Two issues that need to be dealt with separately. If you are a BHS member contact their legal helpline for accurate legal advice. 

I would think an abandonment notice put up on site and sent to her is a good first step.  You can then sell the pony (or PTS if it's worthless) at least it will be gone. 
In my case I threatened to load them up into the trailer and drop them off in her garden (I would have done that and she knew it) - so she turned up within the hour and lead them away down the road - no idea where they ended up (and no wish to know either). 

In terms of getting your money back - harder but starting a small claims court claim is simple, cheap and online - you haven't got anything to lose.  (but I never got my money back from freeloader).


----------



## jnb (1 October 2020)

£500 I'd say (although in today's market £5k lol)


----------



## Goldenstar (1 October 2020)

To be honest if it gets given away after OP has been through the abandonment procedure it’s worth it .


----------



## Polos Mum (1 October 2020)

I forgot but mine's worst was my husband's birthday when hers smashed through the fencing (weeks after they were supposed to be gone) - she wasn't answering her phone (as usual), we spent hours catching them, fixing all the fencing, dinner ruined. I told her when i next saw her and the response was "oh"

No sorry nothing - made me so angry it was 5 years before I let even a friend share fields again!


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 October 2020)

Serve an abandonment notice. If the pony is not removed by the end of the legally required  period, it is yours to sell or PTS as you think fit.

It does not sound like the pony has any value. Noone will want it as a companion if it regularly trashes fences.


----------



## dorsetladette (1 October 2020)

I just want the pony gone. Honestly the feed and hay money is gone I know I wont get it back. livery for September was 2 weeks late and £2 short (£88 instead of £90) and no hay money. So small claims isn't worth it. 

I just want her off - I would like another livery, but this is OH first experience of one so as you can imagine he is not keen. 

I used the BHS agreement so I should be covered, right? I know a lot of it was not relevant to my set up but I didn't take anything out in case i took to much out and made it useless.


----------



## Polos Mum (1 October 2020)

Depending on how you want to behave
1)  If you know where she lives I would honestly drop the pony off there - tethered if necessary to make it safe. 

2) serve an abandonment notice - google it to find the right words - the BHS website has step by step details, Sellotape to your gate (where she should see it if she came) It is 4 working days - so if you print it now the pony is yours by Wednesday morning. So in parallel I would advertise it for sale with a comment that it can't be collected until Wednesday (that may well prompt her to collect)


----------



## Starzaan (1 October 2020)

Serve an abandonment notice.
I had to do this and ended up finding the pony a lovely home and never hearing from the people again!


----------



## Polos Mum (1 October 2020)

https://www.bhs.org.uk/advice-and-information/the-law/abandonment-and-fly-grazing

copies of letter to her and letter to the police


----------



## WandaMare (1 October 2020)

Do you know what her plans are? Not that its your job to do but the only way I got rid of one of mine was finding an alternative livery space and telling the owner what day the horse was moving. Obviously I told the new yard the issues with the horse which they were better set up to deal with. The owner had been telling me there were no vacancies which turned out to be nonsense so I organised the move and then told her the arrangements. I was also left with damaged fencing and unpaid bills which she never put right but by the time she went I was just so glad I didn't care about the money. I actually felt sorry for the horse having such an irresponsible owner, most of its problems were caused by neglect and lack of any routine at all.

She behaved a lot better at the new yard because there were more people around to see what she was doing. I think one of the problems of having one livery at home is that they think they can do what they like and get away with it. I was like you, I ended up looking after the horse as if it was one of my own because I wasn't prepared to see it suffer, but she knew I would do that and took full advantage of it.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (1 October 2020)

Serve abandonment notice with time frame if not gone within that time then either sell it or give it away or call a charity saying a horse has been abandoned on your land and you are in no position to keep it. You are not obliged to keep other people’s animals for them.


----------



## dorsetladette (1 October 2020)

Polos Mum said:



			I forgot but mine's worst was my husband's birthday when hers smashed through the fencing (weeks after they were supposed to be gone) - she wasn't answering her phone (as usual), we spent hours catching them, fixing all the fencing, dinner ruined. I told her when i next saw her and the response was "oh"

No sorry nothing - made me so angry it was 5 years before I let even a friend share fields again!
		
Click to expand...


Her worst (apart from pinning the sheep down and attacking it) was late one evening. We were just leaving, put the electric stock fencing back up around the gate, caravan etc (use it to keep the sheep away from the gate while driving in and out) just as we went to turn it on she crashed through it, put her back, fixed all the broken bits (not cheap stuff) turned it on and she did it again. we put the fence up 3 times that evening - and you guessed it, it was all broken the following morning. 

I often get phone calls from the neighbours thinking that she will get out as she is leaning so hard in the external barbwire fencing they think its going to snap.


----------



## Amymay (1 October 2020)

Text owner and tell her you’ve arranged for the pony to be collected tomorrow to be shipped off to the local (?) abattoir....  The money you receive for it will settle the outstanding bill, the rest will be set aside for her to collect.

If that doesn’t get a response......!


----------



## dorsetladette (1 October 2020)

WandaMare said:



			Do you know what her plans are? Not that its your job to do but the only way I got rid of one of mine was finding an alternative livery space and telling the owner what day the horse was moving. Obviously I told the new yard the issues with the horse which they were better set up to deal with. The owner had been telling me there were no vacancies which turned out to be nonsense so I organised the move and then told her the arrangements. I was also left with damaged fencing and unpaid bills which she never put right but by the time she went I was just so glad I didn't care about the money. I actually felt sorry for the horse having such an irresponsible owner, most of its problems were caused by neglect and lack of any routine at all.

She behaved a lot better at the new yard because there were more people around to see what she was doing. I think one of the problems of having one livery at home is that they think they can do what they like and get away with it. I was like you, I ended up looking after the horse as if it was one of my own because I wasn't prepared to see it suffer, but she knew I would do that and took full advantage of it.
		
Click to expand...


Apparently she has found somewhere - I think she got sick of me sending her adverts for grazing and livery yards to be honest. waiting for fencing to be fixed apparently, but this has gone on for weeks now. 

Honestly if it was mine I'd be up there working it so hard it was to knackered to worry about causing trouble. Before the acorns started to fall I opened up all 3 fields in an attempt to stop her going through fencing, but even with the gates open she was still going through fencing (literally right next to the gate) I don't get it.


----------



## emilylou (1 October 2020)

After all that, I think I'd just turn it loose on the road, lock the gates, and let her know the mare is off your land and wont be allowed back.
I know, very immature and irresponsible..


----------



## WandaMare (1 October 2020)

Yes I think the horses start playing up for attention because they are so badly neglected with these people. I asked my livery to buy some additional electric fencing because I had used all mine trying to contain her horse and she point blank refused saying it was my cost not hers. The post and rail fencing had always been enough for my horses. The problem is you end up paying all the costs and putting up with the grief and it puts you off completely in the end. Most of the liveries I had which didn't work out lied about why they were moving to me in the first place, so if you do decide to have another one, I would evidence their livery history before even considering them. The bad ones have probably been thrown off all the local yards at some point.


----------



## 1523679 (1 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			Apparently she has found somewhere - I think she got sick of me sending her adverts for grazing and livery yards to be honest. waiting for fencing to be fixed apparently, but this has gone on for weeks now.

Honestly if it was mine I'd be up there working it so hard it was to knackered to worry about causing trouble. Before the acorns started to fall I opened up all 3 fields in an attempt to stop her going through fencing, but even with the gates open she was still going through fencing (literally right next to the gate) I don't get it.
		
Click to expand...

Nail her down on the moving date - get it in writing.

Any woolliness - serve notice immediately


----------



## Ranyhyn (1 October 2020)

I think you've given her long enough to be honest.  I'd be starting procedures right away.

People like this are the reason we wouldnt consider having liveries, ever.  Which is a shame because most people aren't useless freeloaders!


----------



## Amymay (1 October 2020)

emilylou said:



			After all that, I think I'd just turn it loose on the road, lock the gates, and let her know the mare is off your land and wont be allowed back.
I know, very immature and irresponsible..
		
Click to expand...

And illegal


----------



## Pinkvboots (1 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			whats an unfit coloured cob with bad confirmation and terrible ground manners worth? Meat money?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah probably


----------



## dorsetladette (1 October 2020)

Amymay said:



			And illegal
		
Click to expand...

Tempting though!


----------



## emilylou (1 October 2020)

Amymay said:



			And illegal
		
Click to expand...

Yes, not advice given to follow, a joke made out of frustration. I think the OP understood that.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (1 October 2020)

Let's all try to keep in mind that this is a living, breathing animal, and not simply an inconveniently parked car or item of uncollected furniture. The pony in question may be poorly put together and have bad habits, but it is not her fault if her owner doesn't take responsibility for her. Also, today is only the 1st of October, and some people can simply be slow to arrange things. The owner could very well turn up with the money owed and remove the pony.

OP, in the event that you do end up with the actual legal right to sell the pony on due to genuine abandonment etc, then please feel welcome to PM me on here. I am prepared to offer her a home for the cost of transportation from your location to here (NI), plus £1 on top.


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 October 2020)

KITT, in the nicest possible way, you’re barking mad offering to take a fence trasher on.


----------



## dorsetladette (1 October 2020)

KittenInTheTree said:



			Let's all try to keep in mind that this is a living, breathing animal, and not simply an inconveniently parked car or item of uncollected furniture. The pony in question may be poorly put together and have bad habits, but it is not her fault if her owner doesn't take responsibility for her. Also, today is only the 1st of October, and some people can simply be slow to arrange things. The owner could very well turn up with the money owed and remove the pony.

OP, in the event that you do end up with the actual legal right to sell the pony on due to genuine abandonment etc, then please feel welcome to PM me on here. I am prepared to offer her a home for the cost of transportation from your location to here (NI), plus £1 on top.
		
Click to expand...


KITT - I do appreciate that the pony is a living breathing animal. I also get that the owner may find it difficult to find suitable long term grazing that would mean she wouldn't have to move again (get kicked off). So I have been as accommodating as possible (at the expense of my relationship at times) because if I was in that situation I would want someone to be understanding with me. But, I would also go out of my way to do everything possible to keep the pony from damaging anything else while she was still there. 

For being slow to arrange things - she's had since the beginning of August. We agreed the end of September and I stated then that if she needed longer to come and speak to me. but she hasn't, in fact she has done everything she can to avoid speaking to me - which I find just rude quite frankly. 

I don't think I  will end up with a pony to rehome as I think she will eventually take her somewhere else. Its a very kind offer you have made, but honestly the stress of not knowing if your fencing is still up in the morning is not something I would wish on anyone. I wouldn't want to put your other animals at risk, like mine are currently.


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (1 October 2020)

Abandonment notice as has been suggested several times and take a photo of it and send it to every contact you have for her and I form her very clearly of the deadline. If she is still not caring for the horse she has abandoned it, regardless of whether she says she has going new grazing or not.


----------



## shamrock2021 (1 October 2020)

Just sale the horse ( free to a good home) You will get rid of the horse . You can legally do it under animal abandonment  laws .  Let be real she is not going to move the horse she just looking for free grass livery .   
I have seen this myself I used to be in a riding school when I was a young child so many horses were dumped and the owner was never seen again. the riding school took ownership of the horse and sold them or if they were suitable they Use them in lessons.


----------



## sharni (1 October 2020)

take the horse round to her house and leave it in the garden


----------



## HeyMich (1 October 2020)

Polos Mum said:



			So in parallel I would advertise it for sale with a comment that it can't be collected until Wednesday (that may well prompt her to collect)
		
Click to expand...

I love this plan. Produce a FB advert, saying collection from Weds onwards, tag the livery owner in the advert, and copy to her on FB messenger. That should make her respond to your FB messages pretty quick sharp! If she really has blocked you, then a friend of hers or two should see the advert and let her know.


----------



## dorsetladette (1 October 2020)

I've put a message on facebook earlier and tagged her in it asking her to get in touch regarding moving the horse. Its been up nearly 2 hours and not a sound. 

I'll crank it up this evening and say I have booked transport and need a delivery address or will give transport her home address (or the pub where she works)


----------



## Goldenstar (1 October 2020)

Go for it .
These people prey on niceness .


----------



## Polos Mum (1 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			I've put a message on facebook earlier and tagged her in it asking her to get in touch regarding moving the horse. Its been up nearly 2 hours and not a sound.

I'll crank it up this evening and say I have booked transport and need a delivery address or will give transport her home address (or the pub where she works)
		
Click to expand...


Make sure to mention in the FB post that the pub garden is nice and secure so would be an ideal place for the pony for a few days while she sorts out the place she's moving to permanently.


----------



## stormox (1 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			whats an unfit coloured cob with bad confirmation and terrible ground manners worth? Meat money?
		
Click to expand...

Depends what its like to ride.....


----------



## Pedantic (1 October 2020)

Why are so many people such a PITFA in the horsey world, whether its not checking their horses, not doing their share of stuff like ragworting etc etc, making a mess across yards and not cleaning it up, far too many from my personal experience, really annoying for the rest of us who work hard to be good liveries, I could write a book on it, from dick head yard owners to dick head liveries to idiot members of the public when out hacking. NOA.


----------



## Abby-Lou (1 October 2020)

sharni said:



			take the horse round to her house and leave it in the garden
		
Click to expand...

One livery yard owner near me did just that except they shot the horse first and dumped in the owners garden with a digger, you can imagine the uproar !  all very odd as it never went to court


----------



## honetpot (1 October 2020)

KittenInTheTree said:



			Let's all try to keep in mind that this is a living, breathing animal, and not simply an inconveniently parked car or item of uncollected furniture. The pony in question may be poorly put together and have bad habits, but it is not her fault if her owner doesn't take responsibility for her. Also, today is only the 1st of October, and some people can simply be slow to arrange things. The owner could very well turn up with the money owed and remove the pony.

OP, in the event that you do end up with the actual legal right to sell the pony on due to genuine abandonment etc, then please feel welcome to PM me on here. I am prepared to offer her a home for the cost of transportation from your location to here (NI), plus £1 on top.
		
Click to expand...

 If you had been through the stress of this in what is essentially your own home, I doubt if you would be so forgiving, I have and it is an extremely stressful experience, and I am not easily stressed.
  A contract is only good if you can get damages in court from someone, and then you still have to get the money out of them, they usually have a track record of unpaid debts and I doubt your kind offer of a £1 will cover her expenses. 
I would serve the abandonment notice, as the rules state, and take possession of the pony ,the whole I'll move it when...., is just stalling. Supposedly my unwelcome guest wanted to leave, but it took over six weeks and further bad debts, before I got rid of her, she used to come every day and take my eviction notice down. It's actually easier when they don't come.


----------



## ROMANY 1959 (1 October 2020)

Any travellers nearby. They would take it


----------



## dorsetladette (1 October 2020)

Abby-Lou said:



			One livery yard owner near me did just that except they shot the horse first and dumped in the owners garden with a digger, you can imagine the uproar !  all very odd as it never went to court
		
Click to expand...

I remember reading about that. Something didn't quite add up with that story.


----------



## dorsetladette (1 October 2020)

stormox said:



			Depends what its like to ride.....
		
Click to expand...

Like a camel 🤷‍♀️🤣 really not my cup of tea tbh. But it does hack out in company. Owner won't go out on her own.


----------



## dorsetladette (1 October 2020)

So bit of an update.

Ive had a reply. Fencing all done just waiting for landowner to confirm a date to move on. Still hasn't confirmed she got transport sorted tho.


----------



## Polos Mum (1 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			So bit of an update.

Ive had a reply. Fencing all done just waiting for landowner to confirm a date to move on. Still hasn't confirmed she got transport sorted tho.
		
Click to expand...

Honestly having dealt with these people that will all be BS - put up the abandonment notice and set the ball rolling. It's sad but you really have to go to some extreme measures with some people


----------



## Amymay (1 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			So bit of an update.

Ive had a reply. Fencing all done just waiting for landowner to confirm a date to move on. Still hasn't confirmed she got transport sorted tho.
		
Click to expand...

And has she given a reason for not coming to see the horse, or pay her bills?


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 October 2020)

Despite her assurances, get the abandonment notice in place anyway. You may need it yet.


----------



## little_critter (1 October 2020)

Yup, posting the abandonment notice may spur her on to press the new yard for a moving in date. If the fencing is sorted there should be no more delay so say that either the horse is removed within a week (or whatever time period is legal and reasonable) or you deliver it to her house.


----------



## dorsetladette (1 October 2020)

Amymay said:



			And has she given a reason for not coming to see the horse, or pay her bills?
		
Click to expand...

The only question I'm asking is when is she leaving. The bills I've sort of written off mentally. As for coming to see horse, I do them anyway and she knows that. Got behind with the poo picking so ill chain harrow once she's gone.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (1 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			The only question I'm asking is when is she leaving. The bills I've sort of written off mentally. As for coming to see horse, I do them anyway and she knows that. Got behind with the poo picking so ill chain harrow once she's gone.
		
Click to expand...

I'd send reply back as follows:
If pony not removed by 9am on Saturday,  then I'm serving an abandonment notice. I suggest you act promptly. Regards,


----------



## canteron (2 October 2020)

Sounds like she would like you to solve her problem of no longer wanting a pony.

But do it correctly legally or I am sure she will be after you for money.

Poor pony -I feel it’s problems may be worse than yours 😢


----------



## dorsetladette (2 October 2020)

canteron said:



			Sounds like she would like you to solve her problem of no longer wanting a pony.

But do it correctly legally or I am sure she will be after you for money.

Poor pony -I feel it’s problems may be worse than yours 😢
		
Click to expand...


I don't think she doesn't want pony. She's owned it since a foal and it's around 10 now. Just doesn't want the work involved of owning one. 
I really don't want this pony - really not my cup of tea.
I think if mare was on a yard in a proper routine with her mind kept occupied she would probably make someone a nice happy hacker. But she really needs some firm and consistent handling. My pet hate is horses not respecting personal space. And that's just one of her issues


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (4 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			I just want the pony gone. Honestly the feed and hay money is gone I know I wont get it back. livery for September was 2 weeks late and £2 short (£88 instead of £90) and no hay money. So small claims isn't worth it. 

I just want her off - I would like another livery, but this is OH first experience of one so as you can imagine he is not keen. 

I used the BHS agreement so I should be covered, right? I know a lot of it was not relevant to my set up but I didn't take anything out in case i took to much out and made it useless.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately a livery contract isn't worth the paper its written on TBH - unless it is drawn up by a solicitor and signed witnessed & dated (at huge expense), BUT you do need one to be in place (if that isn't a contradiction in terms). But as you've found, legally it has zilch clout.

What a horrible situation you are in; as a YO myself I can sympathise intensely with your plight.

Are you a BHS Gold member? In which case you could ring their helpline. Or consult a legal person locally who has experience in these matters - but it will cost you if you do manage to find anyone half-decent.

I agree that Small Claims wouldn't be worth the hassle in this instance - but you could say that you intend to "pursue the matter"....... OR indeed it might be worth getting a Legal to write a letter for you.

I would go the "Abandonment" route. If you know where this woman lives then send a Recorded Delivery letter detailing your outstanding expenses to date - and informing her that as from X..... date that unless she settles your account and removes her horse(s) then they will be sold and the proceeds used to cover your debt.

FFS what is wrong with people?


----------



## brighteyes (4 October 2020)

Abby-Lou said:



			One livery yard owner near me did just that except they shot the horse first and dumped in the owners garden with a digger, you can imagine the uproar !  all very odd as it never went to court
		
Click to expand...

I remember that case!


----------



## brighteyes (4 October 2020)

Also, a neighbour had the cheek to do this to me. 'Can my horse stay for max 2 weeks, maybe 3?' 

Proceeds to pretty much do her own thing (or not do it) default on payment, yell at me like I shouldn't care I am being taken for a mug and a credit facility. Finally got shut and she brazen as anything does it to the next person stupid enough to take her on. She has met her match at livery number 4 in this area...


----------



## sharni (5 October 2020)

has the horse gone yet ?


----------



## dorsetladette (5 October 2020)

sharni said:



			has the horse gone yet ?
		
Click to expand...

Nope - just keep getting messages to say she's got to check the fencing (which she was apparently building) or check with the landowner. And the hay bill is going up daily. Frustrated is an understatement, OH is adamant its going on a tether.

Abandonment notice has been up on both gates and the style we use for access since Thursday evening, but I don't think she has been as I haven't had any call or text about it.


----------



## Dexter (5 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			Nope - just keep getting messages to say she's got to check the fencing (which she was apparently building) or check with the landowner. And the hay bill is going up daily. Frustrated is an understatement, OH is adamant its going on a tether.

Abandonment notice has been up on both gates and the style we use for access since Thursday evening, but I don't think she has been as I haven't had any call or text about it.
		
Click to expand...

I'd send her a coirtesy message explaining this and that the pony will be sold  on x date


----------



## jnb (5 October 2020)

Take a copy of the abandonment notice and shove through her letterbox, and email/Facebook message / post it on her Facebook wall.
Cheeky cow!


----------



## WandaMare (5 October 2020)

Does she work? If she does, I would be tempted to leave a message there for her, might prompt her to get it sorted.


----------



## Regandal (5 October 2020)

Take a pic of the notice on your phone and send it to her.


----------



## Widgeon (5 October 2020)

Regarding the fence trashing, is there any possibility you could tether the pony like travellers do, and move it around the land regularly? I know it's not ideal for lots of reasons but at least it would keep it off the fences....depends how desperate you are I suppose!


----------



## dorsetladette (5 October 2020)

Yeah she works. On the days she works she doesn't come to see the horse. Her usual days off are Monday and Tuesday so we will see what happens today. 

She lives about 25 miles away from the field - should of clicked when she told me wear she lived that it was a long way to travel for essentially a field with no facilities. The drive is horrible too. How many yards/fields must she pass to get to me. 

This selling the horse thing - I just get a horrible sinking feeling at the thought of it. I haven't got the backbone/front/face/whatever you call it to do it or even threaten it as I would have to follow it though when it doesn't get the reaction I want. Soft I know, its causing so much friction between me and OH. I wish I'd never bothered.


----------



## dorsetladette (5 October 2020)

Widgeon said:



			Regarding the fence trashing, is there any possibility you could tether the pony like travellers do, and move it around the land regularly? I know it's not ideal for lots of reasons but at least it would keep it off the fences....depends how desperate you are I suppose!
		
Click to expand...


OH has sourced a peg and chain to do just that. but I'm worried she'll hurt herself so am stalling. If OH knew how bad the fence trashing was he would hit the roof.


----------



## meleeka (5 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			Yeah she works. On the days she works she doesn't come to see the horse. Her usual days off are Monday and Tuesday so we will see what happens today.

She lives about 25 miles away from the field - should of clicked when she told me wear she lived that it was a long way to travel for essentially a field with no facilities. The drive is horrible too. How many yards/fields must she pass to get to me.

This selling the horse thing - I just get a horrible sinking feeling at the thought of it. I haven't got the backbone/front/face/whatever you call it to do it or even threaten it as I would have to follow it though when it doesn't get the reaction I want. Soft I know, its causing so much friction between me and OH. I wish I'd never bothered.
		
Click to expand...

I think you need to make her aware that as per the notice, the pony will become your property on x date and will be sold to cover costs.   You definitely need to do it if the date comes and goes with no explanation.  I think you’ll find if you advertise it for say £100 and say needs to go this week, you’ll have a queue of people wanting it.  Not fair on the horse I know, but it’s really not your problem.  If you get to that point the advert might get some response from her.


----------



## sharni (5 October 2020)

Take photo of abandonment notices with , if possible a dated newspaper  to prove the date you put the notices up. if/when you dispose of the horse --maybe via auction-- you can then prove that you have followed the law.


----------



## Mule (5 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			OH has sourced a peg and chain to do just that. but I'm worried she'll hurt herself so am stalling. If OH knew how bad the fence trashing was he would hit the roof.
		
Click to expand...

She'll get used to it fairly quickly. The travellers tether their horses and they are no worse for it. Just leave her with grazing and water.


----------



## dorsetladette (5 October 2020)

mule said:



			She'll get used to it fairly quickly. The travellers tether their horses and they are no worse for it. Just leave her with grazing and water.
		
Click to expand...

Do they not get tangled in the chain? I could put her in a corner and electric fence round her so mine don't get in the way. I've heard horror stories of ponies slipping and breaking their necks and getting tangled in chains.


----------



## cauda equina (5 October 2020)

Does a horse owner actually need to see an abandonment notice for the landowner to take action legally?
Because if they really have abandonded the horse they are never going to see it
I assumed it was the landowner putting it up that was the important bit, whether or not anyone sees it


----------



## jnb (5 October 2020)

Message her with a photo of it tethered on the chain and stake - I have tethered horses in the past and as long as the chain is heavy enough, they quickly learn to flick it forward and graze up to it then move it and graze on.
Tell her she has until Thursday per abandonment notice or you will deposit it on the tether, in the pub (her work) car park or on a suitable grass verge and inform the police that it is her responsibility if they get any complaints about it. 
Is this honestly worth one of your own horses getting onto the road or your relationship breaking up?You have to put your own horses first!


----------



## Mule (5 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			Do they not get tangled in the chain? I could put her in a corner and electric fence round her so mine don't get in the way. I've heard horror stories of ponies slipping and breaking their necks and getting tangled in chains.
		
Click to expand...

Unless she is the panicky type she will be able to navigate it fine.


----------



## luckyoldme (5 October 2020)

God how frustrating. Ive only ever known one owner as bad as this..but every area has one .
The yo in that case gave her a specific time and date to remove the horse or it would be delivered to her garden. She picked the horse up herself a day before the given date..sticking her fingers up at us on the way out.
How silly of us to make sure her horse had water and (our) hay.


----------



## dorsetladette (5 October 2020)

mule said:



			Unless she is the panicky type she will be able to navigate it fine.
		
Click to expand...

No definitely not panicky. She an arrogant pig headed type.


----------



## 9tails (5 October 2020)

I think you're far too soft on this owner and you're wishy washy.  That's why you still have this pony on your land.  Send her a copy of the abandonment notice now, however you can through Facebook, WhatsApp etc.  Don't wait for her to turn up, you want the pony off your property rather than gaining it by stealth.  Your OH is right, tether her before she wrecks your fences even further.

Even though her new place isn't ready (doubt there is one) she needs to move elsewhere.  Even if it's full livery, she needs to be gone NOW.


----------



## dorsetladette (5 October 2020)

luckyoldme said:



			God how frustrating. Ive only ever known one owner as bad as this..but every area has one .
The yo in that case gave her a specific time and date to remove the horse or it would be delivered to her garden. She picked the horse up herself a day before the given date..sticking her fingers up at us on the way out.
How silly of us to make sure her horse had water and (our) hay.
		
Click to expand...

I think the hay is OH biggest bug bare. Hay is in short supply round here and I paid a lot more for it this year than last. I've been pulling 10 bales at a time out of the barn and asking her for £15 contribution each time. As yet I haven't had a penny. September saw us use 20 bales (plus a few broken ones) 

I think she gets paid today, so I reckon we should see movement this week. 

She's been furloughed (back in work now) and hubby walked out of his job the week before lock down so I get that money has been tight, but she turns up with new riding hats and boots etc, so it can't be that bad can it really.


----------



## dorsetladette (5 October 2020)

9tails said:



			I think you're far too soft on this owner and you're wishy washy.  That's why you still have this pony on your land.  Send her a copy of the abandonment notice now, however you can through Facebook, WhatsApp etc.  Don't wait for her to turn up, you want the pony off your property rather than gaining it by stealth.  Your OH is right, tether her before she wrecks your fences even further.

Even though her new place isn't ready (doubt there is one) she needs to move elsewhere.  Even if it's full livery, she needs to be gone NOW.
		
Click to expand...


Yep totally get that - I have been soft. I didn't really want to put the abandonment notice up in all honesty. I've taken some advise from a friend who has run a local livery yard for about 15years. Its low end and low price, so she has seen more than her fair share of problems. She tore me a new ******. 

Please don't ever tell my OH he is right!!! LOL my concern about tethering is simply that the mare will get hurt and I will end up with a vet bill. Where would I stand legally if the mare got hurt after I had tethered her?


----------



## jnb (5 October 2020)

No idea where you'd legally stand, but the owner doesn't care where YOU legally stand when she's cost you £££ for fencing/feed/possible injury of your horses.....
I mean, if she CBA to respond to your legal requests to remove the horse due to unpaid bills, I doubt she will legally persue you if her horse is injured due to HER neglect...


----------



## sport horse (5 October 2020)

If she does not take the horse, once the abandonment notice expires see if you can sell it very cheaply to a local dealer. That way you might get enough to cover your hay bill.


----------



## emilylou (5 October 2020)

sport horse said:



			If she does not take the horse, once the abandonment notice expires see if you can sell it very cheaply to a local dealer. That way you might get enough to cover your hay bill.
		
Click to expand...

This is what I would do, then there is a clear paper trail (a good dealer will give this) and a contact for the owner to get in contact with the dealer in the unlikely event she should wish to buy her horse back.


----------



## Ossy2 (5 October 2020)

Feel for you OP, make sure you send a copy of the abandoned notice to the owner and make sure your using the template for when the owner is actually known.
just my own interest can anyone tell me if the livery owner is still receiving livery payments can they still issue an abandonment notice.  I get here the owner hasn’t paid hay money so is out of pocket but is still receiving basic livery all be it late or sporadic does that then actually meet the definition of abandonment?  Depending what the opinions  of the above is I would have been inclined to give owner a last and final termination  date of the livery contract take no money from then on and then serve the abandonment notice when the horse is not removed by that date.  At the moment if I was owner I’d technically argue that you have agreed to the extensions as you’re receiving some kind of payment for it.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (5 October 2020)

cauda equina said:



			Does a horse owner actually need to see an abandonment notice for the landowner to take action legally?
Because if they really have abandonded the horse they are never going to see it
I assumed it was the landowner putting it up that was the important bit, whether or not anyone sees it
		
Click to expand...

According to what I've read (on this page https://www.bhs.org.uk/advice-and-information/the-law/abandonment-and-fly-grazing), I would say that the answer depends on whether you know who the owner is or not. 

If you don't know who the owner is, posting the notice where the horse is, preferably taking a picture of the notice showing the day's date, should be enough. Since a responsible owner of a horse (who is not on full livery, or i.e. an Exmoor pony in Exmoor National Park) should have checked their horse at least once per day. 

However if you do know who the owner is, you also have to serve a notice to them. But as far as I know, even in those cases there is nothing that says anything about that you have to know that the owner have actually read the notice they've received.


----------



## Polos Mum (5 October 2020)

OP I would get your for sale advert live (or if you CBA recovering fencing / hay money) your 'free to the first to collect' after X time on Y date.  The abandonment is only 96 hours and YOU don't have to prove she has seen the notices. 

She could carry on with this stalling for weeks and weeks. 

I would also contact your local police - with the standard form on the BHS website - so they know you are following the legal process.


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 October 2020)

Polos Mum said:



			I would also contact your local police - with the standard form on the BHS website - so they know you are following the legal process.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, this one. Serve the abandonment notice by the book.


----------



## dorsetladette (5 October 2020)

My notice states 4 working days (so not including sat/sun) and the period ends on wednesday evening. Does that mean I've given her extra time or the notice isn't correct? 

I will email a copy of the notice to the local police just in case. 

I have the neighbours on watch to message me if the see her car pull up. I only work 5 mins away from the horses, so I'll shoot straight there and speak to her face to face.


----------



## Polos Mum (5 October 2020)

The BHS website has full templates - if you google BHS abandonment you'll find them.  We're Monday pm now so even if you leave it to Wednesday pm it'll give you 48 hours to find a new owner.


----------



## Scotsbadboy (5 October 2020)

Im with a couple of others in the petty corner and it would have been tethered on her front lawn long ago! Having dealt with a 'friend' who pretty much abandoned two ponies on my land when i helped her out, i wouldnt tolerate it half as much again. In the end she was threatened with legal and an abandonment notice and thankfully the poor things were gone within two days and we never spoke again although i did get a message asking for a reference and i told them to avoid her like the plague!


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 October 2020)

It’s all here.

https://www.bhs.org.uk/advice-and-information/the-law/abandonment-and-fly-grazing

Make sure you’ve done these three things.


----------



## dorsetladette (5 October 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			It’s all here.

https://www.bhs.org.uk/advice-and-information/the-law/abandonment-and-fly-grazing

Make sure you’ve done these three things.

View attachment 56387

Click to expand...

I've got 3 copies up at the field. I was told that was enough as she should have checked her horse daily. But I have photos from when they were put up I will send one to her. Our police station is only open 9-5 (ridiculous I know) so I will call and see if I can email or drop a copy in tomorrow lunchtime maybe.


----------



## WandaMare (5 October 2020)

I would ring her employer and explain the situation or at least tell her you're going to. You can say you're going to try and get the money directly from them.  Most people don't like their dirty linen being discussed at work, they keep the two different worlds completely separate. I wouldn't have the backbone to sell either.

If someone threatened to tell my boss that I was being such a public nuisance I would be quite worried so it might be worth a try.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (5 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			I've got 3 copies up at the field. I was told that was enough as she should have checked her horse daily. But I have photos from when they were put up I will send one to her. Our police station is only open 9-5 (ridiculous I know) so I will call and see if I can email or drop a copy in tomorrow lunchtime maybe.
		
Click to expand...

Be prepared to speak in simple language,  the average police person isn't always clued up on equine stuff. If they say they cant help, I would mention that this is the 1st and only legal step to evicting a non paying person's equine under current legislation. That you merely want them to note the contents of the paperwork, perhaps sign a copy to note that the paper was presented to them, to cover yourself from any potential future accusations of denying the legal owner of their property.


----------



## dorsetladette (5 October 2020)

What would I do about a passport? I couldn't get that sorted by wednesday.


----------



## 9tails (5 October 2020)

Are you hoping to have this horse dumped on you permanently?  It seems from earlier posts that this lady isn't going to give up ownership, but needs a swift sharp kick up the jacksie to move her off your property.  You don't want the horse, so do the swift sharp kick.


----------



## meleeka (5 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			What would I do about a passport? I couldn't get that sorted by wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

If it’s your horse on Wednesday you can then apply for a passport.   I’m pretty sure anyone who buys a cheap horse won’t care if it has a passport or not tbh, so I’d probably sell it anyway but that’s probably not strictly legal (although you’d be very unlucky to have that law enforced).


----------



## jnb (5 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			What would I do about a passport? I couldn't get that sorted by wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

It's all here - you don't need a passport. 

https://www.bhs.org.uk/advice-and-information/the-law/abandonment-and-fly-grazing 

This woman needs to realise you mean business (In the kindest way possible, I can see how she thinks she can get away with it, you are finding every reason possible to avoid making her face up to her responsibilities!)

You've done the abandonment notice. At the end of tomorrow the 4 working days have passed. I suggest you tell her you will be leaving the horse at her place of work on a tether and notifying the police, or selling the animal to the highest bidder/giving it away on Wednesday morning.
 If you have to post it in all your local Facebook Horsey pages, on her Facebook wall, via message, WhatsApp, by sticking a poster on her workplace door, then do it. 
She thinks, you will let her keep taking the pee. 
She thinks you are soft touch and will just keep shoring up your fences and feeding your own horses hay, to her horse.
She thinks you'll just thank her when she finally - if ever - takes it away leaving a trail of destruction and eaten hay.

Show her you're standing up for your own horses! You wouldn't allow someone with a crazy stallion to leave it in with your horses and kick them to shreds & eat all their food, don't let this woman get away with it! Get angry (or set your OH on to her..?)

I'm so angry on your behalf. No one should treat anyone else this way. I wish I were closer and I'd take the horse down there for you!


----------



## Polos Mum (5 October 2020)

It is illegal to sell a horse without a passport - BUT not to buy one without a passport. 
So why don't you give the horse to whoever will settle up the ex owners hay debt? 

Then you are not selling - you can write a receipt to say gifted. It's fine for them to buy without passport so they are covered. 
And you get £200-£300 to replace the hay you've given it/ a few fence rails.


----------



## jnb (6 October 2020)

Any update, OP?


----------



## dorsetladette (6 October 2020)

We're looking at Thursday or Friday by the looks of things. 

I'll update with more later - just starting a webinar


----------



## KittenInTheTree (6 October 2020)

honetpot said:



			If you had been through the stress of this in what is essentially your own home, I doubt if you would be so forgiving, I have and it is an extremely stressful experience, and I am not easily stressed.
  A contract is only good if you can get damages in court from someone, and then you still have to get the money out of them, they usually have a track record of unpaid debts and I doubt your kind offer of a £1 will cover her expenses.
I would serve the abandonment notice, as the rules state, and take possession of the pony ,the whole I'll move it when...., is just stalling. Supposedly my unwelcome guest wanted to leave, but it took over six weeks and further bad debts, before I got rid of her, she used to come every day and take my eviction notice down. It's actually easier when they don't come.
		
Click to expand...

It's not up to me to cover anyone else's expenses. I have offered to provide the OP with an option for rehoming the animal in question should they need it. That offer still stands. If they decide to sell or gift the animal to someone else instead, that's up to them, and I wish them well with it.


----------



## samleigh (6 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			Do they not get tangled in the chain? I could put her in a corner and electric fence round her so mine don't get in the way. I've heard horror stories of ponies slipping and breaking their necks and getting tangled in chains.
		
Click to expand...

We tethered out ponies for years and years, the only grazing we had was the river bank when I was younger, never had an incident, very occasionally they would pull the stake out and go for a wander for better grass, but we moved them regularly, every other day.


----------



## dorsetladette (6 October 2020)

Right, just had my brain fried with reserve charge VAT by a woman who sounded very nasally.

Anyhow, I spoke to livery this morning (probably prompted by me sending her a photo of the abandonment notice). Apparently the ditches around the new field are being cleared today or tomorrow and then she is good to move on after that. I responded (little white lie, only one moving and borrowing a friends pony as companion for other) by saying both my horses are moving saturday morning (mare wont stay put on her own) so the last possible day to move her will be friday. If she is still there saturday morning I will be enforcing the abandonment notice and the mare will be dropped at the abattoir on the way past as leaving her on the field alone will become a welfare issue.

It seems to have sharpen her focus! I must of had a flaky day yesterday.


----------



## Amymay (6 October 2020)

Well done you!!


----------



## Polos Mum (6 October 2020)

I bet you £5 cheque in the post that some emergency / illness / plague of locusts happens on Friday so that could you just have her a few more days
I hope I'm wrong ! 

Someone will take the pony so maybe line up the poster on here who said they'd have her - save you're diesel to the slaughterhouse


----------



## dorsetladette (6 October 2020)

Polos Mum said:



			I bet you £5 cheque in the post that some emergency / illness / plague of locusts happens on Friday so that could you just have her a few more days
I hope I'm wrong !

Someone will take the pony so maybe line up the poster on here who said they'd have her - save you're diesel to the slaughterhouse
		
Click to expand...


I hope your wrong too


----------



## D66 (6 October 2020)

Well done and don't give in.


----------



## Scotsbadboy (6 October 2020)

She'll have an excuse Friday, it wont be this easy. OP you need to follow through with this. I hated doing it, i felt horrified i would have to back up the legal threat and abandonment notice but you have to follow through otherwise she wont go!

I'd go quiet now and then gift the horse to someone who settles the hay bill!


----------



## adamntitch (6 October 2020)

Has no on thought she could be reading this just a thought


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 October 2020)

adamntitch said:



			Has no on thought she could be reading this just a thought
		
Click to expand...

Good. Then she’ll know that the OP will dispose of the pony, ok, maybe not to the abbatoir, but she will be gone.


----------



## dorsetladette (6 October 2020)

adamntitch said:



			Has no on thought she could be reading this just a thought
		
Click to expand...

I did think about putting this in the club house, but actually I'm not really bothered if she see's it.


----------



## chaps89 (6 October 2020)

She's behaved appallingly- livery not OP!
Things like this make me sad. I was a private livery sharing a field in a similar set up to OPs for years and it worked well and I'd love to find the same again! We aren't all bad. 
However I can understand if your OH (and you OP!) Are put off for life, what a disaster.
I really hope she doesn't test you and come up with an excuse for Friday but that she gets the wind up her and gets a wiggle on moving that horse.
I would however have a back up plan in place as to what you're going to do if she doesn't move the horse on Friday - and follow through with it if needsbe! 
I suspect give her an inch she'll take a mile so if she doesn't go and there's no consequences I can foresee this being dragged out.


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 October 2020)

Yup, no extensions, OP, no matter what the sob story.


----------



## adamntitch (6 October 2020)

Ment more if she sees it as empty threats due to some of the things said


----------



## 9tails (6 October 2020)

adamntitch said:



			Ment more if she sees it as empty threats due to some of the things said
		
Click to expand...

It seems Dorsetladette has reached the end of her tether.  If the pony doesn't go on Friday, she'll be sold on.


----------



## dorsetladette (6 October 2020)

adamntitch said:



			Ment more if she sees it as empty threats due to some of the things said
		
Click to expand...

She will be leaving my land one way or another this week.



9tails said:



			It seems Dorsetladette has reached the end of her tether.  If the pony doesn't go on Friday, she'll be sold on.
		
Click to expand...

I have. My horses are my hobby and my time to clear my head and relax. It's not relaxing at the moment.


----------



## QueenBella (9 October 2020)

Any update dorsetladette?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (9 October 2020)

QueenBella said:



			Any update dorsetladette?
		
Click to expand...

To echo..... update?


----------



## Amymay (9 October 2020)

deleted


----------



## dorsetladette (9 October 2020)

Sorry will update after the weekend. So for the radio silence x


----------



## Steerpike (12 October 2020)

I hope you got this sorted


----------



## 9tails (12 October 2020)

On tenterhooks over here!


----------



## dorsetladette (12 October 2020)

Sorry everyone. Its been a it of a nightmare weekend as you can imagine.

Polo's mum - I shall write you a £5 cheque if you PM me your address LOL its been like a soap opera - and we all know they never have a happy ending.

The list of excuses are as long as my arm.

Friday night I was adamant if pony was still there on Saturday morning she was going to be moved to a friends yard (in a stable) and sold cheaply with profits split between us. I received a message to say I would receive hay money and transport was being arranged or over the weekend. Asked an exact time - got no reply.

Saturday morning friend rang to say spare stable was now taken up with lame companion pony(abscess) and understandably she didn't want livery mare in her fields. (Gutted is an understatement).

Received text to say new field now needs pipe work (I'm assuming drainage as last excuse was ditches) doing so won't be ready for another week. message said she was looking for somewhere temporary and pony would definitely be going Saturday afternoon or Sunday morning. 

Sunday lunchtime arrived and still pony was stood in the field. So I did the 50 mile round trip to her house - no answer, but was watched by the neighbours. Went to the pub in the village that I've been told she works at and no sign of her there either. I sat in the car park for a good 20 mins and then popped back in to 'use the loo'  (very non covid I know) but didn't see any sign of livery there. Its a tiny pub with no garden so I can't dump pony there - I even asked if there was outside seating before I mentioned livery.

So, I'm no further on than Thursday I'm afraid but it really isn't for the want of trying. In fairness to the mare - she hasn't broken anything since friday (touch wood) but god the place looks like a demolition site.

I really wanted to come back and tell you all that she'd gone one way or another and I feel completely defeated by it all. I don't think the stars are aligned in my favour at all.

I know the excuses are just a delaying tactic and have delayed my threat to 'dispose' of the mare.
I've discussed with friend that if livery is still here once her companion pony's abscess is looking better that we could 'swap' livery with companion as my ground is much dryer than friends fields so more suitable for turn out with poultice. So I still have a plan its just been delayed slightly.

Mare has really bad thrush. I haven't checked her feet but you can smell it. Should I treat it? (cleaning and a bit of iodine won't cost alot) just thinking if she does end up mine/friends I'd have to treat it anyway.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 October 2020)

Has the time on the abandonment notice passed?
Can you now claim ownership?
Could you write up an ad for her?


----------



## dorsetladette (12 October 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			Has the time on the abandonment notice passed?
Can you now claim ownership?
Could you write up an ad for her?
		
Click to expand...

Yes abandonment notice ended Wednesday.


----------



## ihatework (12 October 2020)

So when did you issue abandonment and has that period now completed?
Any sales  (possibly not due to Covid) you could take her to?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 October 2020)

OK, so she legally belongs to you now.

I would make sure the paperwork is all in order, treat the thrush and advertise her.


----------



## Amymay (12 October 2020)

I think you probably legally have to treat the thrush.  And as the abandonment period is now up either sell her or take her to the abattoir.


----------



## ihatework (12 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			Yes abandonment notice ended Wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, I’d be taking some quick legal advice (BHS) just to confirm you are legally entitled. Do you have a passport for the horse? You might need to obtain one.
I’d then sell the horse.
I’d send the owner the advert and if they want her they can buy her off you.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 October 2020)

I just keep thinking that if I had my horse somewhere where the lad owner had issued an abandonment notice and I had somewhere to put the horse (albeit somewhere that needs drainage work) I would have moved the horse pronto and worked out everything else later. I would not want my horse taken away. So I can only conclude that she doesn't think that you will actually take ownership and that it is all an empty threat. Does this other field even exist?

I really think the best you can do now is to find her a much better home, one that actually cares about her and doesn't abandon her with the YO would be a huge blimin' improvement!


----------



## sharni (12 October 2020)

why cant you just take it too her house and tie it up at the gate ? or ring the local hunt and get it shot and taken away, i've never been asked for a passport when our local knackerman has called to pts my old horses.


----------



## dorsetladette (12 October 2020)

ihatework said:



			Ok, I’d be taking some quick legal advice (BHS) just to confirm you are legally entitled. Do you have a passport for the horse? You might need to obtain one.
I’d then sell the horse.
I’d send the owner the advert and if they want her they can buy her off you.
		
Click to expand...

I don't have a passport for the horse. 

I let my membership lapse, but will sort later and give BHS a call.


----------



## dorsetladette (12 October 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			I just keep thinking that if I had my horse somewhere where the lad owner had issued an abandonment notice and I had somewhere to put the horse (albeit somewhere that needs drainage work) I would have moved the horse pronto and worked out everything else later. I would not want my horse taken away. So I can only conclude that she doesn't think that you will actually take ownership and that it is all an empty threat. Does this other field even exist?

I really think the best you can do now is to find her a much better home, one that actually cares about her and doesn't abandon her with the YO would be a huge blimin' improvement!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think the 'new' place exists TBH



sharni said:



			why cant you just take it too her house and tie it up at the gate ? or ring the local hunt and get it shot and taken away, i've never been asked for a passport when our local knackerman has called to pts my old horses.
		
Click to expand...

In all honesty I would prefer the horse not to end up dead. (I know that's what I threatened) My lorry is not on the road at the moment so taking horse to her house would cost me to either hire a box or transport.


----------



## chaps89 (12 October 2020)

If the abandonment process has been followed correctly as per the BHS link already given on this thread I would be advertising the horse honestly.
As to whether I advertised as free or for an amount to cover the cost of outstanding hay bill/fence repairs would be based on what the info in that link says, but my feeling is ownership is now technically transferred to you as horse has been abandoned you can charge what you want.
Therefore I'd be getting up an ad on FB and preloved and getting her moved on pronto, ensuring new owner is aware of the background.
Current owner has had her chance, so long as correct process has been followed I wouldn't be pandering to her any longer.
Having her PTS would cost you unfortunately but may still be cheaper than any further damages she causes, not the horses fault and a sad ending but equally once she's gone she won't know any different anyway.

Eta- I really feel for you OP, sorry you have to deal with this (but time to get tough, you'll be alot happier for it once she's gone!)


----------



## 9tails (12 October 2020)

Horse is now yours.  Ignore any and all attempts that your previous livery makes to contact you.  It would be really good if you can "hide" her at the other place with the stable until you've sorted a new passport, then sell on.


----------



## sharni (12 October 2020)

FB advert preloved any where free sell it cheap and quickly. i must say I don't get the feeling that you are committed to getting shut of the horse if it had been on my place it certainly wouldn't still be even if i had to hire a trailer or box and take it to the owners house or having it shot. it would have been gone by now, no messing.


----------



## Amymay (12 October 2020)

I think the op is definitely committed to getting rid Sharni, hence the abandonment notice..... 🤨


----------



## Pinkvboots (12 October 2020)

What a nightmare I really feel for you similar thing happened to a neighbour I even warned her the girl was an absolute idiot and not to give her livery.

I would do an advert for the pony even if it's a low price to cover your costs and damage and try and get her gone asap, I really understand you not wanting to shoot her I wouldn't be able to do it either, it's not as easy as it sounds especially as it's healthy if she had major issues that's different totally.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 October 2020)

As the pony is on your land, you have a legal (and moral, imho) duty to treat her feet.  As you say a bit of iodine won't break the bank. If you followed the abandonment process corectly and haven't agreed now to keep the pony any longer in texts/emails, pony is now yours.   I would get an ad for her on Facebook asap, making sure that the former owner knows about it and let her go as soon as you can.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (12 October 2020)

OP, pop on free selling pages an ad, have given you an idea brlow:

For sale, purple 6ft mare aged approx ?yrs.
Only selling as have had abandoned on my land and legal process now completed.
Good to catch and lead. No idea about anything else, sorry. (No need to add anything else unless you know she is ok or good to do it)
Passport to be applied for  (speak to purchasers,  they might be happy to take without, even if against the law)
Best offer over £100 secures. Collection required as soon as possible. Delivery not available.
No loans or staged payments.
Phone 123456.


Might make the owner remove asap if she sees it!


----------



## meleeka (12 October 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			OP, pop on free selling pages an ad, have given you an idea brlow:

For sale, purple 6ft mare aged approx ?yrs.
Only selling as have had abandoned on my land and legal process now completed.
Good to catch and lead. No idea about anything else, sorry. (No need to add anything else unless you know she is ok or good to do it)
Passport to be applied for  (speak to purchasers,  they might be happy to take without, even if against the law)
Best offer over £100 secures. Collection required as soon as possible. Delivery not available.
No loans or staged payments.
Phone 123456.


Might make the owner remove asap if she sees it!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree with this.  I bet you’ll have loads of takers.  You could of course say something along the lines of “pony free to a good home provided hay bill is paid” so you then don’t have to obtain a passport.  My bet is a lot of people will be happy to get the passport themselves and have it without.

Then block the woman’s number and never make the same mistake again.


----------



## dorsetladette (12 October 2020)

Sharni I am very much committed to 'getting rid' and when I'm not looking at the mare I am as committed as you sound you would be in your comment, but at the end of the day she is a living breathing creature and its not her fault.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (12 October 2020)

meleeka said:



			Absolutely agree with this.  I bet you’ll have loads of takers.  You could of course say something along the lines of “pony free to a good home provided hay bill is paid” so you then don’t have to obtain a passport.  My bet is a lot of people will be happy to get the passport themselves and have it without.

Then block the woman’s number and never make the same mistake again.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't advertise as free.
If anyone asks why its 100 or whatever you ask, you can say that amount is just to cover your costs in full grass livery and feeding etc whilst sorting out the abandonment.


Edited to add, I bet if you stuck that up all over you local free selling pages OP, the pony will be gone within a couple of days.


----------



## Amymay (12 October 2020)

I’d send the owner a message along the lines of ‘abandonment notice is now served, mare is now legally mine, thank you and goodbye’.


----------



## dorsetladette (12 October 2020)

I'm going to contact the BHS tonight just make sure I have done everything I need to correctly (I think I have) and then write an advert to rehome covering the cost of keep while 'in my care'


----------



## Amymay (12 October 2020)

Will there be anyone ate the BHS tonight?


----------



## Tiddlypom (12 October 2020)

Amymay said:



			I’d send the owner a message along the lines of ‘abandonment notice is now served, mare is now legally mine, thank you and goodbye’.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, this. Let the former owner know that her bluff has been called and that she is out of the loop now.

It may chivvy her to come and pick the mare up, but assume that it won‘t. Crack on with getting an ad up and the pony gone.


----------



## dorsetladette (12 October 2020)

Amymay said:



			Will there be anyone ate the BHS tonight?
		
Click to expand...

The help line is 24/7 according to the website - never used it to be honest.


----------



## Tiddlypom (12 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			I let my membership lapse, but will sort later and give BHS a call.
		
Click to expand...

I doubt that the BHS will give advice re a situation which has been developing while you were not a member.


----------



## dorsetladette (12 October 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			I doubt that the BHS will give advice re a situation which has been developing while you were not a member.
		
Click to expand...


oh that's a shame. I'll try, it can't hurt to ask.


----------



## doodle (12 October 2020)

Send owner a text saying abandonment order is up. Horse is now yours and you will sell her immediately. Then get adverts written up as suggested. She is calling your bluff and you are letting her.


----------



## sport horse (12 October 2020)

Ring a dealer and get her into their yard - sale money is theirs apaprt from the money you need to cover hay.  Horse market is still good so a dealer should be interested.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (12 October 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			I doubt that the BHS will give advice re a situation which has been developing while you were not a member.
		
Click to expand...

The offices (and those wfh) finish at 5. The overnight line is for urgent welfare calls only, which isn't your situation OP.


----------



## emilylou (12 October 2020)

Where are you based? Surely there is a good dealer in your area who you could call, explain the situation and have him take her off your hands.


----------



## dorsetladette (12 October 2020)

sport horse said:



			Ring a dealer and get her into their yard - sale money is theirs apaprt from the money you need to cover hay.  Horse market is still good so a dealer should be interested.
		
Click to expand...

Good Shout! Will look into local dealers this evening


----------



## Polos Mum (12 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			Polo's mum - I shall write you a £5 cheque if you PM me your address LOL its been like a soap opera - and we all know they never have a happy ending.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to be right in this situation. These people are all the same. 

The horse is yours now - you have followed the right process - a bit of spray on the thrush would be worth it.   If there is a local dealer in your area I would give them a call now and get the mare collected in the next couple of hours.  I don't think the previous owner ever wanted her back in reality - which is maybe why the abandonment notice didn't get her to take any action.


----------



## dorsetladette (12 October 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			The offices (and those wfh) finish at 5. The overnight line is for urgent welfare calls only, which isn't your situation OP.
		
Click to expand...


I'll ring when I finish in the office - i can get away with HHO but a phone call would push my luck


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (12 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			I'll ring when I finish in the office - i can get away with HHO but a phone call would push my luck
		
Click to expand...

Download all your communications with the livery that appertains to her getting notice, print out a couple of copies, add copies of the dated abandonment notice too.
You keep a copy.
Purchaser can have a copy (but redact all contact numbers and names on this copy,  dont change any wording).
Post a copy to the ex livery.
Sorted


----------



## Tiddlypom (12 October 2020)

BHS Members Legal Helpline is available 24/7, but understandably to current members only.

https://www.bhs.org.uk/legal-helpline

_This free service is available to all BHS Friends, Gold (Adult, Junior, Student, Family), Life and Founder members for all your legal queries and is available by phone or email.
You will find the telephone number on the back of your membership card. Please be ready with your membership number before you utilise the service._


----------



## emilylou (12 October 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Download all your communications with the livery that appertains to her getting notice, print out a couple of copies, add copies of the dated abandonment notice too.
You keep a copy.
Purchaser can have a copy (but redact all contact numbers and names on this copy,  dont change any wording).
Post a copy to the ex livery.
Sorted  

Click to expand...

 Yes, perfect. But only once livery is off your property. I think a dealer is your best option now. For all you know this field she is referring to may not even exist. I would stop communicating with her, have the pony removed into more responsible hands, do the above and move forwards.


----------



## chaps89 (12 October 2020)

You may also have a legal advice helpline with your home insurance OP if BHS is a no go.


----------



## Pedantic (12 October 2020)

Absolutely detest these types of people, they go through life, with all the rest of us compensating for them in every aspect of society, if they do get brought to account, they always seem to play the victim card, total oxygen stealing scumbags.


----------



## dorsetladette (12 October 2020)

Pedantic said:



			Absolutely detest these types of people, they go through life, with all the rest of us compensating for them in every aspect of society, if they do get brought to account, they always seem to play the victim card, total oxygen stealing scumbags.
		
Click to expand...


Oh yeah can see I'll be the bad guy just wait and see. Thats why I want to make sure I have everything correct before my name is dragged through the dirt.


----------



## GreyMane (12 October 2020)

chaps89 said:



			You may also have a legal advice helpline with your home insurance OP if BHS is a no go.
		
Click to expand...

Hate to say it, but ordinary house insurance freebie/add on legal "cover" is about as much use as tissue paper wellies - especially if you had a vexatious claim against you. Insurance companies won't help in a legal case unless they think they can recoup cash from someone, so you have to be the one making a claim or (if defending) a counter claim that has a good chance of winning. Often they will only assist claimants not defendants for this reason.

You'd be better off with the BHS line, at least they'd know the procedures on abandonment.
Good luck OP.


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (12 October 2020)

I agree with previous posters. I would text the owner and say the abandonment notice expired 07/10/20 and therefore the pony is legally yours. I (maybe being soft) would then say 'The pony can be bought for (insert figure to cover hay and damages etc) and that should she want to purchase the pony she should contact you in the first instance, but that a new home is being sought immediately.'


----------



## little_critter (12 October 2020)

I don't know if I'd want to sell the pony back to the previous owner. What if she pays the hay bill but still doesn't pick up the pesky pony? You are back to square 1.


----------



## Fransurrey (12 October 2020)

Amymay said:



			I’d send the owner a message along the lines of ‘abandonment notice is now served, mare is now legally mine, thank you and goodbye’.
		
Click to expand...

Similar to this. Message her and tell her the mare is now sold and will be collected by new owner on *insert day of choice this week*. If that doesn't make her move, nothing will.


----------



## Polos Mum (12 October 2020)

I think you might have to accept that she doesn't want the pony. Anyone who even remotely wanted it would have sorted something when the abandonment notice went up. 

Your local dealer is your best bet, save you the hassle of all and sundry coming around for a nosy! They won't be put off by lack of passport either and will understand the abandonment notice process probably more than Joe Public


----------



## Steerpike (12 October 2020)

I would get in touch with a local dealer and give the horse to them cut your losses, don't contact the said livery as you've gone past the date of the abandonment notice, you have all the written evidence that you did everything the correct way but I doubt you will hear from her again.


----------



## canteron (12 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			Sharni I am very much committed to 'getting rid' and when I'm not looking at the mare I am as committed as you sound you would be in your comment, but at the end of the day she is a living breathing creature and its not her fault.
		
Click to expand...

this - you have to live with your actions and in years to come the money isn’t what will stick in your mind.  I think if you find it a home where it thrives it will turn it into a happy story!


----------



## dorsetladette (12 October 2020)

Renewed BHS membership. Called legal line and gent I spoke to was happy what I have done is correct.

Put a vague post on Facebook offering 'A' cob mare in exchange for her hay bill being cleared. 
Just received panicky messages that mare will be moved tomorrow. We will see.
I have spoken to a local (but not to local) dealer tonight who would take mare Thursday evening. (I can't do anything in office hours at the moment). So I'll keep that arrangement in place and see what she comes up with before hand.


----------



## Amymay (12 October 2020)

I hope you told her that’s her absolute last chance, and that legally the mare is now yours....

Fingers crossed for tomorrow 🤞


----------



## D66 (12 October 2020)

It’s your horse now. If the previous owner wants to buy her she will have to pay at least the hay bill.


----------



## Cherryblossom (12 October 2020)

Hopefully she’s now realised you’re not playing. I’ve just got rid of my livery. Took me threatening to bring her horses into the stable (so she’d have to actually see to them and feed them) to get two of them moved. Took me threatening to interrupt her having her old horse PTS in my field to get her to pay the money she owed. I hated the whole thing. Never again will I have a livery!


----------



## Sossigpoker (13 October 2020)

For the sake of the pony i wouldn't allow the now previous owner to have her as she will only continue to neglect her.
Just tell her the pony is now legally yours and ban her from your property.
If you are in Dorset , Emily Chambers is a very good dealer and producer in Tewkesbury,  Gloucestershire , she might be willing to take the pony off your hands and sort her out. It would be worth contacting her especially if you only want hay money.
That previous owner shouldn't have any animals to be honest and I hope you won't end up giving her back.

Can I also say bloody well done! It's clearly not been easy dealing with this and you've done a cracking job so far!!


----------



## dorsetladette (13 October 2020)

Sossigpoker said:



			For the sake of the pony i wouldn't allow the now previous owner to have her as she will only continue to neglect her.
Just tell her the pony is now legally yours and ban her from your property.
If you are in Dorset , Emily Chambers is a very good dealer and producer in Tewkesbury,  Gloucestershire , she might be willing to take the pony off your hands and sort her out. It would be worth contacting her especially if you only want hay money.
That previous owner shouldn't have any animals to be honest and I hope you won't end up giving her back.

Can I also say bloody well done! It's clearly not been easy dealing with this and you've done a cracking job so far!!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. It doesn't feel like a good job to be honest. It feels like one massive mess. I only wanted a livery for a bit of company and someone to hack out with. I wish I'd never bothered


----------



## Trouper (13 October 2020)

Goodness what a tale!  Well done you for sticking with it and seeing it through.   When all the dust is settled what will stick in your mind is what happened to the pony so I think you will feel more peace of mind if she is disposed of in the best possible way with the chance of a better home in the future.   I am sure you will do this as your posts clearly show your concern for the pony and I hope all of you come out of this in a happier place.


----------



## Ambers Echo (13 October 2020)

You need to do what is right for you for the sake of your sanity! You've had the mare's welfare in mind all through this sorry saga in start contrast to the old owner. But I do agree with those who say be wary about giving/selling her back now. The owner does not care about the pony and is neglectful. Imagine how this pony might have ended up if she had been dumped on someone who did not take the care of her that you have done. The old owner won't have her back to look after her, she'll just leave her with the next person she can find.

It may feel easier in the short term to give her back to old owner (assuming she comes through with the money) but longer term when the immediate stress is long gone, you may wish you had secured her a better home. But having said all that, you've already done a great job, it's been a nightmare for you, and in the end you need to do what is right for you.  x


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (13 October 2020)

I wouldn’t give her back now, if she hands over hat money plus damages to buy her then yes but she wouldn’t just be taking her. I don’t like dealers but she may be better off.


----------



## Ambers Echo (13 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			Oh yeah can see I'll be the bad guy just wait and see. Thats why I want to make sure I have everything correct before my name is dragged through the dirt.
		
Click to expand...

If she tries a ranty post she will come out of it looking a lot worse! All you need to say is that the pony was abandoned with you and after extensive efforts to have her collected, even with the bills written off - the owner refused to engage with you so you had no choice but to start abandonemnt proceedings. She ignored these  so pony became legally yours and you are not prepared to give her/sell her back now regardless of any money offered becasue you are not returning her to a neglectful owner. Then block and move on.


----------



## Ambers Echo (13 October 2020)

Plus you can direct us to any nonsense STOLEN/SOLD ON WHILE ON LIVERY posts and the whole of the HHO massif can weigh in on your behalf! We are all invsted in a happy ending now!


----------



## dorsetladette (13 October 2020)

Ambers Echo said:



			Plus you can direct us to any nonsense STOLEN/SOLD ON WHILE ON LIVERY posts and the whole of the HHO massif can weigh in on your behalf! We are all invsted in a happy ending now!
		
Click to expand...


I do love HHO - thank you X


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (13 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			Thank you. It doesn't feel like a good job to be honest. It feels like one massive mess. I only wanted a livery for a bit of company and someone to hack out with. I wish I'd never bothered 

Click to expand...

My neighbour had a similar but ended up getting rid of livery (not too difficult) and buying a cheap decent hacking companion for a nominal amount. She then got a sharer for the mare. Worked out well as sharer wasn't asked to pay lots (only shoes as I recall), but was there as hacking companion and did friends fuzzies at least 1 day a week giving her time off. meant friend had total control over what went on.


----------



## 9tails (13 October 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			My neighbour had a similar but ended up getting rid of livery (not too difficult) and buying a cheap decent hacking companion for a nominal amount. She then got a sharer for the mare. Worked out well as sharer wasn't asked to pay lots (only shoes as I recall), but was there as hacking companion and did friends fuzzies at least 1 day a week giving her time off. meant friend had total control over what went on.
		
Click to expand...

This particularly pony seems more trouble than she's worth.  In hindsight, the OP would have realised that the 25 mile distance would have made it difficult to have a reliable hacking buddy, never mind full responsibility of the beast.


----------



## Sossigpoker (13 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			Thank you. It doesn't feel like a good job to be honest. It feels like one massive mess. I only wanted a livery for a bit of company and someone to hack out with. I wish I'd never bothered 

Click to expand...

Well you've followed the right process with the abandonment notice and everything.  It's so easy for outsiders to say "just dump it at her house ". But like you say , we are talking about an animal,  not a used car! Just stay strong and do right by the pony , she is now legally yours and you can do what you want. I wouldn't have qualms about letting a reputable dealer have her, she would have every chance of ending up in a good home after that,  instead of the neglect she's used to with the previous owner


----------



## Amymay (13 October 2020)

Any update OP?


----------



## atropa (13 October 2020)

Op I'm so sorry that you've been through such a horrible ordeal when all you were looking for was a bit of company. I'm holding out hope that you got sorted today and when all this settles you can find someone to ride with in some shape or form.


----------



## Red-1 (14 October 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			My neighbour had a similar but ended up getting rid of livery (not too difficult) and buying a cheap decent hacking companion for a nominal amount. She then got a sharer for the mare. Worked out well as sharer wasn't asked to pay lots (only shoes as I recall), but was there as hacking companion and did friends fuzzies at least 1 day a week giving her time off. meant friend had total control over what went on.
		
Click to expand...

This is what I have done, bought Rigsby as a companion. He wasn't expensive, is potentially rideable to hack out with me on my 'proper' horse, is under my control and I have a few friends who would like to hack out with me but don't have hacking horses. I would rather that then have a livery. My horses are outside my back door and Mr Red is a very private person. Also, my arena would become rateable and cost thousands if I took money for a livery.


----------



## maya2008 (14 October 2020)

I am another person who would agree that an owned horse with a sharer is a better bet for a hacking buddy!


----------



## dorsetladette (14 October 2020)

Amymay said:



			Any update OP?
		
Click to expand...

Mare is still there this morning I'm afraid. (I've changed the padlocks on the gates now). Dealer still happy to collect on thursday and cover my feed/hay/damages costs. 

Cleaned mares feet up and she was surprisingly well behaved. even got front feet in a trug of warm water and epsom salts for a few minutes each. She's really deep either side of her frog so harbouring lots of gunk. Got lots of purple spray in there so hopefully she is a bit more comfortable now. She's certainly alot less smelly this morning.


----------



## Amymay (14 October 2020)

Thanks for updating. Sorry she wasn’t collected 🙁


----------



## Goldenstar (14 October 2020)

Poor mare get her away on Thursday and fingers crossed she’s on her way to a better life .


----------



## Dyllymoo (14 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			Mare is still there this morning I'm afraid. (I've changed the padlocks on the gates now). Dealer still happy to collect on thursday and cover my feed/hay/damages costs.

Cleaned mares feet up and she was surprisingly well behaved. even got front feet in a trug of warm water and epsom salts for a few minutes each. She's really deep either side of her frog so harbouring lots of gunk. Got lots of purple spray in there so hopefully she is a bit more comfortable now. She's certainly alot less smelly this morning.
		
Click to expand...

Ive been watching this post and I'm so sorry you are going through it.  I'm kind of glad she didn't collect the mare, obviously not for you, but hopefully the dealer will find her a nicer home.  Roll on tomorrow x


----------



## Polos Mum (14 October 2020)

In the fullness of time you will be able to look back on this and remember how you moved a mare away from an owner who didn't give a s&^% and to a new owner where she will be valued and time invested in her

Roll on tomorrow evening


----------



## dorsetladette (14 October 2020)

Polos Mum said:



			In the fullness of time you will be able to look back on this and remember how you moved a mare away from an owner who didn't give a s&^% and to a new owner where she will be valued and time invested in her

Roll on tomorrow evening
		
Click to expand...

Just realised tomorrow is Thursday - the days are all rolling into one at the moment.


----------



## Asha (14 October 2020)

I’ve been watching this thread, Just wanted to say how shocked I am that this person still hasn’t collected the mare . She really has no shame . Good on you OP for taking control. At least the mare is in good hands, and the dealer will no doubt sort her out and hopefully find her a nice home .


----------



## Fjord (14 October 2020)

I'm another who has been following this thread. It amazes me that an owner is willing to abandon their horse like that. OP, you have always had the horse's best interests at heart, it must have been a horrible situation but I think you have done a good  job.


----------



## highlandponygirl (14 October 2020)

I hope Thursday rolls around quickly and the mare gets a new home with someone who wants her.

Maybe once the dealer has paid costs etc you can stretch to a bottle of Brasso as a parting gift for your livery, she'll need it to keep that neck of hers glowing.


----------



## 9tails (14 October 2020)

I'm absolutely stunned that the previous owner of this mare hasn't collected her.  I bet she still thinks that OP won't go through with the dealer sale and her panicked message will stall the move even further.  What a muppet.


----------



## dorsetladette (14 October 2020)

highlandponygirl said:



			I hope Thursday rolls around quickly and the mare gets a new home with someone who wants her.

Maybe once the dealer has paid costs etc you can stretch to a bottle of Brasso as a parting gift for your livery, she'll need it to keep that neck of hers glowing.
		
Click to expand...


LOL - I'll be stretching to a bottle of gin  for me and a few ciders for OH. He's got some maintenance jobs lined up next weekend poor sod.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (14 October 2020)

Been watching this from the start and I'm sure once this has all blown over you will also be really glad the horrid owner didn't actually pick her up! Fingers crossed the dealer can find her a lovely home where she will be loved and cherished.  

I hope the owner feels ashamed, but from the sounds of it she won't be.


----------



## cauda equina (14 October 2020)

I think it's pretty obvious that the previous owner doesn't want her, and has taken the coward's way of getting rid.
Well done OP and good luck tomorrow; hope the move goes well


----------



## Ranyhyn (14 October 2020)

You have done the right thing.



dorsetladette said:



			I only wanted a livery for a bit of company and someone to hack out with. I wish I'd never bothered 

Click to expand...

This makes me really sad to read.  There are probably hundreds of people who would have chewed your arm off for this opportunity and been grateful for it, but as per usual the few odd crazies spoil it for the majority.  Then people wonder why landlowners wont "share" what they have!


----------



## 1523679 (14 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			LOL - I'll be stretching to a bottle of gin  for me and a few ciders for OH. He's got some maintenance jobs lined up next weekend poor sod.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, you’ll both have earned it!
What an ordeal for you and for the horse. I really hope that it all ends well for you and her - you’ve both been dropped into a horrible situation  and you deserve for something good to come out of it.


----------



## Durhamchance (14 October 2020)

I've been following this thread too and I'm appalled that the owner didn't pick her up the second the word 'abandonment' was mentioned. Field ready or not. I'd keep my pony in my back garden if necessary!  

Enjoy the gin, you have been more than accommodating. I hope you have better experiences in the future.


----------



## dorsetladette (14 October 2020)

Thanks everyone for the support - I don't think I would of got this far with out the support of HHO. 

Its been really tough (and not over yet) as I had started to consider her a friend (really not something I do easily). This just proves why I don't have many friends and keep my circle so small.


----------



## Tarragon (14 October 2020)

I am another one who has been following this thread. It is shocking that there are people out there like your lady and I really feel for you. I am also pleased that the poor mare hasn't gone back to her and I think that you have coped surprisingly well.
You have earned your gin and your OH his cider. I hope that there mare ends up in a good home somewhere.


----------



## Pedantic (14 October 2020)

I am hoping the dealer takes the horse away and it gets a loving home, totally disgusted that the the Turd of an owner has caused all this stress, it's people like this that causes those with spare land to not rent it out, so all of us decent folks lose out.


----------



## maisie06 (14 October 2020)

Honestley?? I would have it PTS and message her saying it broke it's leg going through the fencing and as you couldn't contact her it had to be done on humane grounds, It will cost you the knacker money but well worth it to be rid, no one is going to want such a pony and you'll be stuck with it trying to rehome it. I really feel for you, some people are just assholes.


----------



## dorsetladette (14 October 2020)

maisie06 said:



			Honestley?? I would have it PTS and message her saying it broke it's leg going through the fencing and as you couldn't contact her it had to be done on humane grounds, It will cost you the knacker money but well worth it to be rid, no one is going to want such a pony and you'll be stuck with it trying to rehome it. I really feel for you, some people are just assholes.
		
Click to expand...


You would really do that? I have threaten to take it to the abattoir, and when repairing fencing in the p***ing rain I've ranted about it but when it came down to it I doubt I could actually do it. I know there are far worse things to happen to a horse than PTS (my parents helped a local rescue, we saw some sights) but ding just because of the owners actions doesn't sit right with me. In the grand scheme of things the hay/feed money is trivial. In a yard with routine and discipline I think pony would be totally different. I mean she didn't start off a fence wrecker when she first arrived!! 

Hats off to you if you would actually go through with PTS - but I don't think I could rest easy knowing I had done that.


----------



## doodle (14 October 2020)

I couldn’t pts either. 

My mare Abbey had been abandoned. Used to be a livery yard and she was last one there. Owner disappeared for 6 years. Yard Owner clearly didn’t Look after her either but was moving and needed rid. I got her for £1 and she was the most amazing kind and generous wee horse.


----------



## Tarragon (14 October 2020)

I couldn't put the mare to sleep either, especially when it seems to be only just to spite the original owner


----------



## Amymay (14 October 2020)

maisie06 said:



			Honestley?? I would have it PTS and message her saying it broke it's leg going through the fencing and as you couldn't contact her it had to be done on humane grounds, It will cost you the knacker money but well worth it to be rid, no one is going to want such a pony and you'll be stuck with it trying to rehome it. I really feel for you, some people are just assholes.
		
Click to expand...

Keep up....


----------



## Tiddlypom (14 October 2020)

maisie06 said:



			no one is going to want such a pony and you'll be stuck with it trying to rehome it.
		
Click to expand...

Keep up.



dorsetladette said:



			Dealer still happy to collect on thursday and cover my feed/hay/damages costs.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## shamrock2021 (14 October 2020)

Omg 😮 I can’t believe she never collected the horse 🐴 . She is something else. I could never pts under them circumstances . This horse needs a owner that’s cares about her. I wish you the best of luck for Thursday.  Just document everything and keep the notice  as well . Just in case she reports the horse as stolen.


----------



## 9tails (14 October 2020)

Just to play devil's advocate, and I'm fully in agreement with the OP's decision, was there ever an agreement that the horse would be on full livery with you?  Was she meant to come every day?  Is she behind on her livery or is it the hay bill that she hasn't settled?


----------



## Berpisc (14 October 2020)

Good luck for tomorrow, hope things go smoothly, hope the mare finds a decent home, you certainly did your best.


----------



## Rosietaz (14 October 2020)

Been silently watching. This is awful! Well done for taking action! Hope it is all sorted for you. We’ve been very lucky with our DIYers, but when the last one has gone I don’t think I’ll take anybody else on. (A I have more horses than I did and B the horror stories I hear!)


----------



## JulesRules (14 October 2020)

Just another one sending moral support and hope all goes well with the dealer tomorrow. 

I can't believe how common it is for people just to dump their horses and leave them for others to deal with. I've personally witnessed it twice and recently heard about another case from a friend. The two cases I've witnessed have luckily had happy endings ( One an abandonment notice followed by a new home and the 2nd the original owner agreeing to sell the pony on). I hope this mare has a happy ending too x


----------



## dorsetladette (14 October 2020)

9tails said:



			Just to play devil's advocate, and I'm fully in agreement with the OP's decision, was there ever an agreement that the horse would be on full livery with you?  Was she meant to come every day?  Is she behind on her livery or is it the hay bill that she hasn't settled?
		
Click to expand...

It was agreed she would come 5 days a week and I would check pony for her the other 2 days. 
Livery paid up to 30th Sept. Meant to be paid in 1st of month but sept was 2 weeks late without an explanation and had to be chased. Previous months have been late too. Owners feed ran out in June and hasn't been replaced since. Only a token feed but that adds up. I can't feed mine without hers as mare will break through the fencing. 

It's the damage is the biggest problem. All the other issues separately would be workable as long as the owner would talk to me. But changing her number and not giving me her new one is just the nail in the coffin for me.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (14 October 2020)

I'm another who has been watching and feel so sad for you and the mare. I hope the dealer finds a great home and you get an enormous gin!

I had a mare arrive on trial once, she went through every single piece of electric fencing i had. Phoned the owner straight away to collect her as I just couldn't have that where I was. I felt terrible though as really like the mare.


----------



## highlandponygirl (15 October 2020)

Good luck for today dorsetladette, hopefully everything with the dealer goes smoothly and then you can let go of all the stress knowing you did what was best for the mare.


----------



## laura_nash (15 October 2020)

maisie06 said:



			Honestley?? I would have it PTS and message her saying it broke it's leg going through the fencing and as you couldn't contact her it had to be done on humane grounds, It will cost you the knacker money but well worth it to be rid, no one is going to want such a pony and you'll be stuck with it trying to rehome it. I really feel for you, some people are just assholes.
		
Click to expand...

Why is no one going to want such a pony??  An unfit coloured cob with poor conformation and bad ground manners about sums up my boy when I got him and he also had a (disclosed) fence wrecking habit when there was little grass, soon resolved with a stint at a yard with some strong mains electric fencing and never resurfaced after 12 years of ownership.  The only other negative thing we have heard is she attacks sheep, which would not be a deal breaker for most people.

I recently bought a pony for my daughter and unfit coloured cobs with poor confirmation were fetching upwards of €1500 here at the time, if they were quiet to ride.


----------



## TPO (15 October 2020)

Good luck for today


----------



## CanteringCarrot (15 October 2020)

What an experience. Really bugs me when people act like this since there are decent people out there looking for such a livery opportunity, but the crazies ruin it for everyone.

I hope the dealer can connect the pony with the right person. There really are some horses that behave much better with a person and an occupation. Best of luck for today.


----------



## Trouper (15 October 2020)

Hope today is a fresh start for you and the poor pony.


----------



## honetpot (15 October 2020)

Tarragon said:



			I couldn't put the mare to sleep either, especially when it seems to be only just to spite the original owner 

Click to expand...

 I don't think that is true. This animal would be difficult to rehome, it has issues and it goes through fencing, that's probably why it was abandoned anyway, even though the  sales market has been strong over the summer. The low end market tends to mean that they get sold on frequently, and because it's a mare may end up being turned out with a stallion, to add to the already large problem of unwanted young stock.
 I hope the dealer has a solution and good luck for today.


----------



## dorsetladette (15 October 2020)

The dealer plan in my old Dads terms

fettle it (clean it up)
fitten it
f##k it off

I think in the right environment with a good/strict management program she could make someone a nice hacking partner. Nothing really fazes her.


----------



## Amymay (15 October 2020)

Good luck today x


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (15 October 2020)

Good luck for today.

I really feel for you x


----------



## Zero00000 (15 October 2020)

Good luck for today


----------



## shamrock2021 (15 October 2020)

Good luck for today


----------



## Tarragon (15 October 2020)

I hope it all goes to plan!


----------



## Cherryblossom (15 October 2020)

Good luck today. I feel like this wee mare's future is looking much brighter!


----------



## EarsofaSnowman (15 October 2020)

Hope it goes well today. You may feel a mixture of guilt as well as relief (any feeling of guilt is unwarranted but sometimes an emotion that creeps in), but you're doing right by the mare.


----------



## Steerpike (15 October 2020)

Hope it went OK today


----------



## SashaBabe (15 October 2020)

Hope everything went smoothly today.


----------



## Amymay (15 October 2020)

Hope it all went well today x


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (15 October 2020)

The suspense is horrid OP. How did it go??


----------



## 9tails (15 October 2020)

Tenterhooks again!


----------



## Pinkvboots (15 October 2020)

maisie06 said:



			Honestley?? I would have it PTS and message her saying it broke it's leg going through the fencing and as you couldn't contact her it had to be done on humane grounds, It will cost you the knacker money but well worth it to be rid, no one is going to want such a pony and you'll be stuck with it trying to rehome it. I really feel for you, some people are just assholes.
		
Click to expand...

It sounds very easy doesn't it no one really wants to put healthy horses to sleep really do they, even if it is a total pita and the owner us an arse hole it's not an easy pleasant thing to do.


----------



## Trouper (15 October 2020)

Pinkvboots said:



			It sounds very easy doesn't it no one really wants to put healthy horses to sleep really do they, even if it is a total pita and the owner us an arse hole it's not an easy pleasant thing to do.
		
Click to expand...

Quite so - and so not the horse's fault but they often end up carrying the can for an incompetent owner - and that is putting it politely.


----------



## Dave's Mam (15 October 2020)

Another on tenterhooks!


----------



## 1523679 (15 October 2020)

Hope today went according to plan for you!


----------



## Ish2020 (15 October 2020)

It a awful position to be in but I hope everything want okay for op I genuinely do but my gut is telling me the owner turned up and caused a massive fight  .  If I was  you I would have want to small clams court get the horse removed and get your money back considering you don’t have a livery contract. It extremely difficult to make abounding notice without a livery contract that will stand up in a court.  It not as easy as some people are talking about. I hope op got legal advice before doing something as drastic.


----------



## little_critter (15 October 2020)

Ish2020 said:



			It a awful position to be in but I hope everything want okay for op I genuinely do but my gut is telling me the owner turned up and caused a massive fight  .  If I was  you I would have want to small clams court get the horse removed and get your money back considering you don’t have a livery contract. It extremely difficult to make abounding notice without a livery contract that will stand up in a court.  It not as easy as some people are talking about. I hope op got legal advice before doing something as drastic.
		
Click to expand...

Surely abandonment is abandonment. If someone dumps their horse on my lawn there will be no livery contract but I would want rid via an abandonment notice.


----------



## Tiddlypom (15 October 2020)

Ish2020 said:



			It not as easy as some people are talking about.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is. Read the full thread. The BHS has produced an invaluable guide on how to deal with an abandoned horse, and the OP has followed the guidance, and spoken to the BHS legal helpline to confirm that.

https://www.bhs.org.uk/advice-and-information/the-law/abandonment-and-fly-grazing


----------



## teddypops (15 October 2020)

Ish2020 said:



			It a awful position to be in but I hope everything want okay for op I genuinely do but my gut is telling me the owner turned up and caused a massive fight  .  If I was  you I would have want to small clams court get the horse removed and get your money back considering you don’t have a livery contract. It extremely difficult to make abounding notice without a livery contract that will stand up in a court.  It not as easy as some people are talking about. I hope op got legal advice before doing something as drastic.
		
Click to expand...

An abandonment notice is issued for horses that have been abandoned. You definitely don’t need a livery contract to issue one. If you did, what about all the dumped and fly grazed horses? The OP did take legal advice and followed procedures correctly. It’s all in the above posts.


----------



## neddy man (15 October 2020)

As D has not replied yet are we all dreading the worst?


----------



## little_critter (15 October 2020)

neddy man said:



			As D has not replied yet are we all dreading the worst?
		
Click to expand...

I’m hoping she’s making the most of the gin she promised herself.


----------



## neddy man (15 October 2020)

Now that would be nice to hear.


----------



## Pinkvboots (16 October 2020)

Trouper said:



			Quite so - and so not the horse's fault but they often end up carrying the can for an incompetent owner - and that is putting it politely.
		
Click to expand...

It's bad enough having them pts when they are old are ill I couldn't just do it to an abandoned healthy horse.


----------



## dorsetladette (16 October 2020)

Sorry everyone. Pony left yesterday evening with the 'dealer' I use that term very loosely. He was the loveliest gent. He brought a young girl (mid teens) and her mum. They looked at the pony in the light of mine and his headlights. Walked her up and down, picked all her feet up. Plonked the girl on with head collar and 2 lead ropes to plod round the paddock. Big beaming smiles. 'Dealer' offered the mum/daughter to either have the pony for what I had agreed with him and do passport, feet, get fit themselves while liverying at his place or he could do that and the price would be considerably more. 

So, the mare is now a mother/daughter share and will be overlooked/supervised by the old man. He also said if it didn't work out he would help them sell her on. So a happy ending for her it seems. And I don't feel too guilty as she is already loved my a young girl.


----------



## little_critter (16 October 2020)

Phew. I hope the pony has a better life now and that you can relax.


----------



## cauda equina (16 October 2020)

A brilliant outcome, bl**dy well done!


----------



## Amymay (16 October 2020)

Phew! Sounds like a great outcome. Well done you!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Regandal (16 October 2020)

Fantastic!  Great outcome x


----------



## sjb10 (16 October 2020)

Great news for all from the sound of it


----------



## Jeni the dragon (16 October 2020)

What a lovely update OP! I'm so pleased for you and the mare.


----------



## ester (16 October 2020)

So pleased to read this this morning!


----------



## dorsetladette (16 October 2020)

Ish2020 said:



			It a awful position to be in but I hope everything want okay for op I genuinely do but my gut is telling me the owner turned up and caused a massive fight  .  If I was  you I would have want to small clams court get the horse removed and get your money back considering you don’t have a livery contract. It extremely difficult to make abounding notice without a livery contract that will stand up in a court.  It not as easy as some people are talking about. I hope op got legal advice before doing something as drastic.
		
Click to expand...

deleted - I don't need to have this discussion now. 

Must of been knackered after jumping to all those conclusions though


----------



## Baywonder (16 October 2020)

I have been following this thread from the start, and I am so happy you have finally sorted this out.  You are happy, and the pony is in a new, loving home.  

Well done you!


----------



## 1523679 (16 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			deleted - I don't need to have this discussion now.

Must of been knackered after jumping to all those conclusions though 

Click to expand...

Yes, but it was worth it to get “small clams court” - a mental picture to treasure

I’m so glad that you’ve got a happy ending. Great job getting such a good outcome from such a bleak situation.


----------



## ihatework (16 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			Must of been knackered after jumping to all those conclusions though 

Click to expand...

I love that phrase!! Banking it for future use 🤣


----------



## TPO (16 October 2020)

So glad you and pony got a fairytale ending.

I hope you've had some gin to celebrate!!


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (16 October 2020)

So glad that hopefully the pony is in a home that will treat her how she deserved rather than the mindless care of the owner. Really well done OP. You didn't deserve the stress but you did a great job by her x


----------



## Amymay (16 October 2020)

Wonder if the ‘owner’ will ever be back in touch.....


----------



## Rumtytum (16 October 2020)

Been following too and must say you have been brilliant in very trying circumstances.  Sounds as if the mare could be going to a great life 😊. 
Be very proud of yourself.


----------



## emilylou (16 October 2020)

Wonderful outcome for the pony. Well done! You've done a brilliant job out of a bad situation and deserve all the gin you can manage this weekend. <3


----------



## Tarragon (16 October 2020)

I am so pleased to read this latest update! You must be relieved, but also, I hope, feel great that you have done a good thing for this pony, who looks like has got herself a proper family.


----------



## Sprat (16 October 2020)

Fantastic result, it must feel like a big weight has been lifted.

Now, go enjoy your weekend and consume a plentiful helping of gin!


----------



## EarsofaSnowman (16 October 2020)

That is a lovely update. Sounds like the mare has a great opportunity, and well done for enabling this.  Enjoy your gin, and hopefully a relaxed weekend.


----------



## highlandponygirl (16 October 2020)

Perfect outcome. That mare is about to be love bombed by 2 very excited new owners. I really hope that it all works out for them. 

Hopefully you won't hear anymore from CF livery.


----------



## Goldenstar (16 October 2020)

Excellent news , lucky horse on she goes to a better life .


----------



## atropa (16 October 2020)

Lovely update to read OP, well done on doing best by the mare. I hope you don't have any further trouble from the livery.


----------



## dorsetladette (16 October 2020)

1523679 said:



			Yes, but it was worth it to get “small clams court” - a mental picture to treasure

I’m so glad that you’ve got a happy ending. Great job getting such a good outcome from such a bleak situation.
		
Click to expand...


shell fish in wigs


----------



## dorsetladette (16 October 2020)

little_critter said:



			I’m hoping she’s making the most of the gin she promised herself.
		
Click to expand...

my alcohol consumption was poor by anyone's standards. Poured a large glass of G&T had a sip sat down and fell asleep - glass was still on the coffee table this morning.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 October 2020)

What a great update!  The pony's future definitely looks much brighter now.


----------



## Ranyhyn (16 October 2020)

Ah well done Dorsetladette, you handled this really well.  We're all pleased for you.

Sounds like the pony will already be treasured more by the new owner than the old.  What any horse deserves.


----------



## Sossigpoker (16 October 2020)

Well done OP!! That pony being abandoned on your land was probably the best thing that ever happened to it!

Just be presided for the previous owner now flooding Facebook with 'stolen posts and slagging you off. That's what usually happens! I just hope that woman won't get any more horses to neglect.


----------



## Dave's Mam (16 October 2020)

Great news.  Huge sigh of relief for you & the pony.


----------



## Polos Mum (16 October 2020)

It's Friday today so you can catch back up on the gin this evening. 

This is a great example to anyone stuck in the same situation. A clear but simple BHS process to follow and a phone call to a well regarded local dealer and the problem is resolved.  Perhaps if more of us were this proactive then these people wouldn't get away with it for so long. 

The only sad part is you have had your fingers burned so someone nice misses out on a nice livery and you'll have to find other hacking buddies.  When it happened to me it was 5 years before I could share my excess grazing with anyone else!


----------



## Tiddlypom (16 October 2020)

Great result .


----------



## Cowpony (16 October 2020)

Sossigpoker said:



			Well done OP!! That pony being abandoned on your land was probably the best thing that ever happened to it!

Just be presided for the previous owner now flooding Facebook with 'stolen posts and slagging you off. That's what usually happens! I just hope that woman won't get any more horses to neglect.
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to the "help trace my horse" posts on the other HH forum 😋


----------



## dorsetladette (16 October 2020)

Polos Mum said:



			It's Friday today so you can catch back up on the gin this evening.

This is a great example to anyone stuck in the same situation. A clear but simple BHS process to follow and a phone call to a well regarded local dealer and the problem is resolved.  Perhaps if more of us were this proactive then these people wouldn't get away with it for so long.

The only sad part is you have had your fingers burned so someone nice misses out on a nice livery and you'll have to find other hacking buddies.  When it happened to me it was 5 years before I could share my excess grazing with anyone else!
		
Click to expand...


I have to say I didn't really ant to keep giving my money to the BHS and have liability insurance through Harry Hall, but the BHS have earnt their membership fee this last couple of weeks. 

I'm going to have to get another pony for company for B1 soon any way as he will be on his own (with his sheep) and I don't like that if I can help it. So I may look for a sharer for B1 (he's a look after his rider kind of boy) and get a little native for me to bring on an ride. 

There's a few small yards/fields with stables I ride past to get to our good hacking so I'm going to pop my head in and see if anyone fancies a hacking buddy on the weekends. 

OH is adamant he doesn't want another livery. I think I'll leave the idea until the spring now and rest the fields as much as possible.


----------



## Lurfy (16 October 2020)

Such a relief for you, great outcome. So glad the mare will have a chance with new owners, thanks to your efforts


----------



## 9tails (16 October 2020)

Sossigpoker said:



			Well done OP!! That pony being abandoned on your land was probably the best thing that ever happened to it!

Just be presided for the previous owner now flooding Facebook with 'stolen posts and slagging you off. That's what usually happens! I just hope that woman won't get any more horses to neglect.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, just point us in that direction!  I'm sure we can get her back in her box.


----------



## canteron (16 October 2020)

Thank you for updating us - sometimes you follow quite emotive HHO stories unfold and never get to know the outcome!  So pleased it is all so promising - think you have handled it really well - despite some dodgy advice!!


----------



## dorsetladette (16 October 2020)

The support on this thread has been amazing and its a little overwhelming how a group of strangers have got behind me like this. We (I consider myself part of HHO now) are a truly amazing bunch. I know its only a few words on a screen to most people, but honestly thank you so so much I really couldn't have done this without your support.


----------



## shamrock2021 (16 October 2020)

That’s brilliant news I now it stinks for you but It probably was the best thing that happened to the pony. Let’s hope the old owner won’t track the pony down .  Your  going to bad mouthed on Facebook   Unfortunately and the previous owner will mark the horse is stolen.


----------



## meleeka (16 October 2020)

yay good news at last!
One of two things will happen now. Either owner will take to FB and tell everyone how you stole her pony (if that happens do tell us so we can comment!) or you’ll never hear from her again, which will mean you did absolutely the right thing.  I’m betting on the latter personally.


----------



## Asha (16 October 2020)

Fantastic news. Well done OP ,and sounds like a much better home for the pony. Enjoy several more G&Ts tonight


----------



## mossycup (16 October 2020)

Well done OP. It sounds like the 'dealer' will sort the pony out with some manners and she'll end up being a cracking friend for her new owners. I'm just in disbelief that her owner could let her go like that


----------



## Zero00000 (16 October 2020)

Well done D. 
Sounds like the best outcome for the little mare.


----------



## Pinkvboots (16 October 2020)

I just love this outcome it's actually made my week bloody well done


----------



## dorsetladette (16 October 2020)

Pinkvboots said:



			I just love this outcome it's actually made my week bloody well done

Click to expand...

Its a bit nice isn't it. I'm pleased I've stuck to my guns now. A girl got a chance to love a pony and a pony got a chance to be loved by a young girl.


----------



## Baywonder (16 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			Its a bit nice isn't it. I'm pleased I've stuck to my guns now. A girl got a chance to love a pony and a pony got a chance to be loved by a young girl.
		
Click to expand...

Oh crumbs - I'm going to start crying in a minute!  This could quite easily be made into one of those horsey films where a pony isn't wanted by it's horrible owner, a young girl is desperate for her own pony, and the two are brought together by fate (AKA @dorsetladette )


----------



## cauda equina (16 October 2020)

Yup, it's a classic pony book plot - _A pony for (insert child's name here)_


Baywonder said:



			Oh crumbs - I'm going to start crying in a minute!  This could quite easily be made into one of those horsey films where a pony isn't wanted by it's horrible owner, a young girl is desperate for her own pony, and the two are brought together by fate (AKA @dorsetladette )
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SashaBabe (16 October 2020)

So pleased to read the update.  Well done for sticking to your guns.  I'm so glad the pony did not go back to her previous owner.  Hopefully she will be happy in her new home, with people who love her.


----------



## dorsetladette (16 October 2020)

Baywonder said:



			Oh crumbs - I'm going to start crying in a minute!  This could quite easily be made into one of those horsey films where a pony isn't wanted by it's horrible owner, a young girl is desperate for her own pony, and the two are brought together by fate (AKA @dorsetladette )
		
Click to expand...

Just need some black beauty/national velvet music  - I'm pretty sure its not going to be all plain sailing as mare can be an arrogant so and so, but looks like mum and daughter have good support in the 'dealer' who is an old fashioned sort so will no doubt not stand for any nonsense from the mare.


----------



## Ranyhyn (16 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			There's a few small yards/fields with stables I ride past to get to our good hacking so I'm going to pop my head in and see if anyone fancies a hacking buddy on the weekends.
.
		
Click to expand...

If you live by me and popped past to ask that I' be overjoyed! good luck xx


----------



## Fjord (16 October 2020)

Oh that's fabulous news! That sounds like a brilliant outcome, well done OP. So sorry you had to go through all this stress but you handled it admirably, with the best result for the horse.


----------



## Billyandme (16 October 2020)

So pleased for you and hopefully a lovely outcome for the pony.


----------



## thefarsideofthefield (16 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			Just need some black beauty/national velvet music  - I'm pretty sure its not going to be all plain sailing as mare can be an arrogant so and so, but looks like mum and daughter have good support in the 'dealer' who is an old fashioned sort so will no doubt not stand for any nonsense from the mare.
		
Click to expand...

Never waste a good story ! You can always have a sequel to ' The Horse That Nobody Wanted '.
I'm thinking ' The Taming of XXXXXXX ' which tells the story of how they form a partnership and over come all the odds to win the gold medal !
Have you given any thought as to who is going to play the part of you , dorsetladette ?


----------



## Kitty B (16 October 2020)

I've just read through the entire thread, and I'm so pleased that the pony has gotten such a happy ending!


----------



## Pedantic (16 October 2020)

Excellent result, really pleased for you and the horse, previous owner should be banned from animal ownership.


----------



## Winters100 (16 October 2020)

TPO said:



			So glad you and pony got a fairytale ending.

I hope you've had some gin to celebrate!!
		
Click to expand...


I would say a bucket of gin is deserved!


----------



## WandaMare (16 October 2020)

Well done OP, so glad its all worked out for the poor pony and you can relax now and enjoy your horse and your home again without all the stress. You handled the situation so well and if others are in the same position this thread is going to be very useful to them.


----------



## Cob Life (16 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			Its a bit nice isn't it. I'm pleased I've stuck to my guns now. A girl got a chance to love a pony and a pony got a chance to be loved by a young girl.
		
Click to expand...

Every pony deserves the chance to be loved by a little girl <3 

excellent outcome!


----------



## Trouper (16 October 2020)

Goodness me that pony's Guardian Angel has been working overtime recently - or rather getting you to do it for her, OP.   Stand yourself down now and just let that warm rosy glow enfold you - you deserve it!!!!!
Love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## dorsetladette (16 October 2020)

Trouper said:



			Goodness me that pony's Guardian Angel has been working overtime recently - or rather getting you to do it for her, OP.   Stand yourself down now and just let that warm rosy glow enfold you - you deserve it!!!!!
Love it when a plan comes together!
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't of asked for better could you.


----------



## chaps89 (16 October 2020)

I think this is the best possible outcome all round.
Well done OP for sorting it out, I hope you're proud of yourself for handling it so well. I think the mare is much better off for this, and I'm glad you've got your expenses covered too, which I suspect you wouldn't have ever seen from the previous owner.
I hope you manage to find a nice hacking partner soon  (I nearly typed pudding partner, as I'm waiting for pudding to cook and apparently can't multi task...)


----------



## Rosietaz (16 October 2020)

Fab! Well done for sticking to your guns! Sounds like a good outcome for all.  
Did you hear from the old owner at all? (I’m nosey, feel free to disregard this question!)


----------



## Lois Lame (17 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			my alcohol consumption was poor by anyone's standards. Poured a large glass of G&T had a sip sat down and fell asleep - glass was still on the coffee table this morning.
		
Click to expand...

Aw... and best sleep you've had for ages I think. Please give yourself a big pat on the back from all of us (but don't do yourself a mischief in the process).


----------



## TPO (17 October 2020)

Sorry if I've missed a post or two already explaining this. I know the abandonment notice was served and the owner was a no show several times after that. Does owner know that horse was being moved on/has gone? Just had a vision of ex owner eventually arriving expecting horse to still be there.

I'm so glad pony got their own little girl 😊


----------



## JennBags (17 October 2020)

Just caught up on this thread, haven't had a chance to follow it since the first couple of pages.  What a brilliant outcome, really happy for you, the mare and her new owners.

Would just like to say that not all cheap DIY liveries are bad.  I've got one who's super, she's lovely, reliable, and hard working. I got a livery for the company, as I really didn't want to be responsible for 2 horses myself again, and it's worked out brilliantly, we do opposite ends of the day so I only have to go once most days, we cover for each others holidays and sickness, and we do also ride together.  She'd advertised on FB and we had a mutual friend so I called her up first to get the low down on her 🤣🤣


----------



## brighteyes (17 October 2020)

Brilliant outcome. Well done. I wish the new owners the best of luck.


----------



## dorsetladette (17 October 2020)

TPO said:



			Sorry if I've missed a post or two already explaining this. I know the abandonment notice was served and the owner was a no show several times after that. Does owner know that horse was being moved on/has gone? Just had a vision of ex owner eventually arriving expecting horse to still be there.

I'm so glad pony got their own little girl 😊
		
Click to expand...

I told owner I was going to rehome but I didn't give any specifics. I've not heard from her since the last no show. I'm not chasing her now. If she contacts me I'll explain. I still have grooming kit and what not so she may want that stuff back at some point. Who knows.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (17 October 2020)

That sounds like a happy ending all round! Well done for sorting it all out for the pony.


----------



## cauda equina (17 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			I told owner I was going to rehome but I didn't give any specifics. I've not heard from her since the last no show. I'm not chasing her now. If she contacts me I'll explain. I still have grooming kit and what not so she may want that stuff back at some point. Who knows.
		
Click to expand...

She probably breathed a sigh of relief and poured herself a large gin!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (17 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			...
OH is adamant he doesn't want another livery. I think I'll leave the idea until the spring now and rest the fields as much as possible.
		
Click to expand...

When I read the first post on this thread, I would never have guessed that only a little over 2 weeks later I would be reading about such a fairytale ending. 







However, about your OH, and a new livery. Although I can really understand that he feels the way he does about it, on the other hand, what is it horse people say, If you fall off, it is better to get back in the saddle as quickly as possible, because the longer you wait, the harder it gets...


----------



## Rosemary28 (19 October 2020)

Late to the party on this one OP but so glad it's all worked out for you and the pony!


----------



## Amymay (26 October 2020)

Sorry to drag this post up again, OP.  But I was wondering if you ever heard from the ‘livery’ again?


----------



## dorsetladette (26 October 2020)

Nothing at all. Really odd to be honest. Not seen any hate posts on Facebook or anything.


----------



## Polos Mum (26 October 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			Nothing at all. Really odd to be honest. Not seen any hate posts on Facebook or anything.
		
Click to expand...

Wow - I wonder if she secretly raised a glass of gin to you for sorting out her problem for her. 

Such a shame, as I'd bet if she'd have come round months ago and told you she wasn't coping. That you'd probably have helped her sell the horse in exactly the same way as eventually happened. But without the ulcer for you !!


----------



## TheOldTrout (26 October 2020)

So glad you got the pony a happy ending - and a massive relief for you!


----------



## Jayzee (26 October 2020)

I have been silently following. What a fantastic outcome, well done for sorting the situation! How odd from the old owner but that pony was very lucky because of you!


----------



## dorsetladette (26 October 2020)

Polos Mum said:



			Wow - I wonder if she secretly raised a glass of gin to you for sorting out her problem for her. 

Such a shame, as I'd bet if she'd have come round months ago and told you she wasn't coping. That you'd probably have helped her sell the horse in exactly the same way as eventually happened. But without the ulcer for you !!
		
Click to expand...

It is odd. Our daughters went to camp together years ago so it's not like we were complete strangers before she became a livery. 

Just glad it's all done with. Although I was prepared for trial by Facebook type posts, but it hasn't happened.


----------



## 9tails (6 November 2020)

Did you hear anything more from your livery?


----------



## dorsetladette (6 November 2020)

9tails said:



			Did you hear anything more from your livery?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely nothing.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (6 November 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			Absolutely nothing.
		
Click to expand...

Although that is a well deserved blessing for you, I can't help but feel that not even having made a little fuss about that their horse have now actually been sold, is another thing to add to the list of utterly strange behaviour from the ex-owner.


----------



## dorsetladette (6 November 2020)

I think there was something going on at home or else where in their life. I would of helped if they had talked to me. I asked on several occasions if everything was OK. 
I even have a friend looking for a loan of a similar pony. Things didn't have to end the way they did.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (6 November 2020)

Maybe with a bit of info, and co-operation, from their side, it could have been solved differently.
But it's like with alcoholics, there is no point in giving unlimited help, at some point they have to want to be helped, for it to be possible to continue to help. 

Or maybe they've always been nuts, they just hid it better before.


----------

